# Wait a sec. Who the fuck steps up to Lesnar now?



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

It won't be Roman that will face Brock, it will be...


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That vest he wears is a suplex proof one. He won't feel a thing.


----------



## Zonda_X12 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

If Roman beats Lesnar, I'd go apeshit.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is basically dead. Who the fuck is next in line?. Reigns?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*

Seriously he fucking made John Cena look like a jobber for 20 minutes. That wasn't even a match. Roman Reigns lol


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Roman doesn't deserve to beat the Lesnar we saw tonight. 

Hell... I don't know WHO deserves to beat the Lesnar we saw tonight.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

It has to be Orton or Reigns.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

No one. He'll be off until Survivor series unless there was some report stating he'll wrestle all ppvs as champion now I am unaware of.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*

He's not afraid of Brock Lesnar. 











He took on the nWo all by himself.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



gamegenie said:


> It won't be Roman that will face Brock, it will be...


Shit after tonight Brock would put Sting in the ICU


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

LOL @ Reigns. That match he had against Orton really proved how much he sucks. I mean it was unbearable to watch. Worst performance of the night by far. lesnar would finish him in 15 seconds.


----------



## stingfan12345575 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*

Jack Swagger beat Cain Valasquez. Cain Valsquez beat Brock Lesnar. 

Answered your question.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

they may have to bring the rock back lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*



gamegenie said:


> He's not afraid of Brock Lesnar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit in kayfabe Brock might as well hold onto the belt on a Sammartino like streak. Cena had like 3 moves of offense that entire match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

It's quite simple, actually. Vince is going to tell Brock Lesnar to not get up after a Spear.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



smackdown1111 said:


> No one. He'll be off until Survivor series unless there was some report stating he'll wrestle all ppvs as champion now I am unaware of.


Isn't he scheduled for NOC?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

I think it's clear that Cena should be done for awhile after that beating he just received.

IMO it should be Orton, but idk how that'd work storyline wise


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I really hope its Rusev but I doubt it.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's quite simple, actually. Vince is going to tell Brock Lesnar to not get up after a Spear.


LOL this.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Batista returns to face Brock at NOC?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

just have him job to r truth XD as a crazy face


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



H.I.M. said:


> Isn't he scheduled for NOC?


Not sure. I don't read to much on news for wrestling much less watch it a whole lot, but I still imagined he was only going to be a part timer. Maybe I am way wrong and he will be wrestling every ppv as champ. Would be good, or else imo this was the wrong move.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



cmiller4642 said:


> Shit after tonight Brock would put Sting in the ICU


Sting will beat Brock Lesnar silly with his baseball bat.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Superman Punch babay!!

in all seriousness, reigns shouldnt beat lesnar


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Naw.. make it take 3 matches for Reigns to beat Brock, not a one and done.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


>



YES!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Nobody. Brock is going to come out on Raw tomorrow and just declare the title his for life and walk away. Dolph's IC title will be the top prize in the game.


----------



## purpledragon (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Will he wrestle at every PPV?


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Let's wait for Undertaker's return and last match at Wrestlemania.

Then $eth Rollin$ can cash in.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Cena or Batista


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Had WWE not dropped the ball with Ryback...


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Ain't it obvious? It's someone who'll be in 2 places at once. Via satellite. Hornswoggle is next in line.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Batista hopefully.


----------



## purpledragon (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

D Bry


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Kofi is gonna be the one


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Think he will keep the big gold belt and drop the WWE title to rollins.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*



New World Order. said:


> Batista returns to face Brock at NOC?


That would be something I would wanna see. I can't really imagine who else could could legitimately give Lesnar a good run at NOC (kayfabe of course).


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

If Brock wrestles only PPV matches, I'd like to see him go up against Jack Swagger, Batista, Cesaro, Sheamus.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

CM Punk returns to avenge his loss from lesnar, last year.







Jk..Not really sure. Probably batista.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Rematch with Cena. Then after that who knows. Rumors say he's going hold the belt til WM where he faces Reigns.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Will he even appear at NOC? If so, then it should be Batista. It's just the right fit and the right time.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cena with Bo Dallas in his corner.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

All they have is a part-time 45 year old, I guess that's what they get for not pushing full-timers.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

I'm thinking El Torito.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Batista? Idk not really anybody imo


----------



## ChasingPerfect28 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

There's no one on that roster that can beat the Brock Lesnar we saw tonight. He was on fire.


----------



## wickedflow (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

I think Roman and him battling, with Roman taking it and Rollins cashing in. Thought?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

For the love of God no. I'm pretty sure this forum will blow up into oblivion if that happens.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Nobody because Brock's not going to wrestle again till WM31.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Bootista?

Ryback?

Jerry Lawler?


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*



cmiller4642 said:


> Nobody. Brock is going to come out on Raw tomorrow and just declare the title his for life and walk away. Dolph's IC title will be the top prize in the game.


Actually think this is kind of what will happen. The IC title will just become the defacto on air title for a while. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Man that is a great question.

Hard to imagine him not wrestling at Night of Champions.


Bray?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Simple. He'll pin him after one spear. Spear > RKO now by the way.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Cena rematch. Overcomes the odds


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Nobody. Love or hate Cena, he is (was) the top dog on the roster and Brock beat him like a talent-less schmuck. Right now, Brock taking the titles home and WWE creating an interim championship makes more sense than anyone getting a shot


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Had WWE not dropped the ball with Ryback...


Agreed. If Ryback had maintained his momentum, he'd be the perfect guy.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



Omega_VIK said:


> Rematch with Cena. Then after that who knows. Rumors say he's going hold the belt til WM where he faces Reigns.


Rematch doesn't make any sense. We got a 20 minute squash match. Would be good if Cena was off TV for awhile but he never fucking leaves.


----------



## stingfan12345575 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



RAW360 said:


> Roman doesn't deserve to beat the Lesnar we saw tonight.
> 
> Hell... I don't know WHO deserves to beat the Lesnar we saw tonight.


Daniel Bryan


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



DGenerationMC said:


> Bootista?
> 
> Ryback?
> 
> Jerry Lawler?


Feuds with Ryback, Axel or Cesaro would all be great given the Heyman connection. Unfortunately, all three would have to be built up substantially to even look like contenders against Brock.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Cesaro. Pull the trigger on his face turn, he'll get a huge pop just from being brave enough to challenge Brock given his losing streak, they could play up the angle about Heyman ruining his momentum and he would get a rub just from putting up a better fight than Cena. And bang, Cesaro is relevant again. The next challenger is cannon fodder so they might as well put in someone who can benefit.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



Marrakesh said:


> Rematch doesn't make any sense. We got a 20 minute squash match. Would be good if Cena was off TV for awhile but he never fucking leaves.


Well he has a rematch clause so...


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

I hope like hell it's Batista.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

handicap match?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



stingfan12345575 said:


> Daniel Bryan


Come on.

Ok it's wrestling, kayfabe and everything. But COME ON.


----------



## RabidCrow (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



AbareKiller said:


>


Seems the only logic opponent.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



stingfan12345575 said:


> Daniel Bryan


Vince would never let something that unrealistic happen unless its like Eddie Brock at No Way Out


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Cena, gets a no DQ rematch in which he turns heel


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

That's how you're supposed to book a guy like Brock. Realistically you should always just look at him and think "who the fuck is beating this guy?". He shouldn't lose as long as he's still under contract but they'll build up Reigns in hope of it being him.









































































Or :rock


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Ryback vs. Lesnar would've been money if it wasn't for that huge fuck up.

I say Lesnar still has a match against Orton (Authority wants him to take it out of Heyman's hands), John Cena rematch, Batista, Bryan (when he gets back), probably a Big Show entry (sadly), to take him to WrestleMania where he's either facing Reigns or if he's not ready, maybe The Rock who finally beats Lesnar and then holds on to that title to give off to Reigns at a later date? I don't know, the booking decisions will be interesting to say the least now for the future.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

He can't. Expect fuckery to cause Brock losing the titles.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*



purpledragon said:


> Will he wrestle at every PPV?


It's Night of Champions though. Every title is defended, iirc.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Batista.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Vince would never let something that unrealistic happen unless its like Eddie Brock at No Way Out


Well Eddie Guerrero wasn't that tall, but he was well built somewhat credible as a fighter.

Bryan instead...no way. And Eddie was prior UFC anyway.


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

alistair overeem will step up by leaving the ufc and joining wwe to be the one who beat the one in twenty one and one


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

The Animal Vs The Beast. Tomorrow, Batista returns.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*










Battle of the Heyman guys!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

After seeing what I just saw, screw Roman Reigns

Build him up & have Lesnar beat his ass, make it an actual match, not squash match, but have Lesnar win in a clean decisive fashion, then let Lesnar hold the title till he retires.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

He won't, it will be Bryan or The Rock. Probably The Rock.



freezingtsmoove said:


> Vince would never let something that unrealistic happen unless its like Eddie Brock at No Way Out


He beat John Cena, HHH, and Randy Orton/Batista clean in a matter of 6-7 months, and he will probably be coming off a really hot return. Bryan and Eddie aren't really comparable


----------



## wolf745 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

batista will face lesnar!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Turn Lesnar face and let him bury every heel in the company.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



H.I.M. said:


> Well he has a rematch clause so...



If I'm Cena, I never want to climb into a ring with Lesnar again :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Lol i don't think Seth Rollins will be attempting to cash in anytime soon.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Rusev. then jawn cena can save america and get the number of title reigns record in one fell swoop


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

After how he destroyed Jericho and got the crowd in his corner Bray might be a good threat


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

After what I just saw I can't see Reigns being put against Lesnar, they'll call upon The Rock.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

bully ray now he is done with TNA......lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

If they hand't fucked up Cesaro....then maybe he could have had a match.
I really don't want to see either Reigns or the Rock beat Lesnar. 

I rather have Ambrose be the one to do it using weapons and dirty tricks.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Bruh, just think. WHO HAS THE GUTS TO GO AGAINST HIM? AFTER WHAT HE DID TO CENA?!!?!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Gotta be Batista. Maybe he'll get over as a face this time :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

whoever gets the loudest pops


----------



## Ice Tom (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



connormurphy13 said:


> He can't. Expect fuckery to cause Brock losing the titles.


Like what?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Lesner's at the top of the kayfabe food chain. He can take a couple PPVS off, maybe crush Cena again when Cena invokes his rematch clause, then fucking Roman Reigns wins at Wrestlemania with 1 spear (the Spear that beat Orton and knocked Kane out for 10 seconds). 



Oh ya as someone said, Lesner/Batista is an okay match. At least Batista is big, so he looks like a match.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

I don't think we will see Roman on RAW tomorrow night.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Batista.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Batista. Me personally, I hope it is.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Batista.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

That is kinda the problem with Brock, theres literally no one that stands a chance against him. No one on the roster could even remotely be considered to face him. I mean the dude beat the undertakers streak, he just beat Cena clean. Now who realistically on the roster could even hope to survive more than 2 minutes with him? 

No one on the roster is even remotely big enough to take him on in a ppv match in the main event. Only guys like The Rock, Batista and Cena are the only viable opponents for him.


----------



## BloodUrineVomit (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Who will Brock squash next? Probably Batista.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



x78 said:


> Cesaro. Pull the trigger on his face turn, he'll get a huge pop just from being brave enough to challenge Brock given his losing streak, they could play up the angle about Heyman ruining his momentum and he would get a rub just from putting up a better fight than Cena. And bang, Cesaro is relevant again. The next challenger is cannon fodder so they might as well put in someone who can benefit.


Cesaro is a jobber now, his credibility is shot and no amount of rehabilitation will save him. 

Rusev is a natural choice to feud with Lesnar. He can go over Roman Reigns to be the #1 contender.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Cause Roman can't :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Create a new mega star.

Either Ryback or Cesaro.

I'd pick The Big Guy.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

cesaro, do an angle where he has been holding back, then have a super saiyan style match of power, cesaro swing brock, ufoo


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



Jmacz said:


> He won't, it will be Bryan or The Rock. Probably The Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> He beat John Cena, HHH, and Randy Orton/Batista clean in a matter of 6-7 months, and he will probably be coming off a really hot return. Bryan and Eddie aren't really comparable


You're nuts if you think Bryan is going to go over Lesnar after tonight.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Obviously the guy whose reflexes are too quick. Lesnar wouldn't be able to do anything against this guy.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

He can't, there's only one man on the current roster who could be built up enough to be a legit challenger to Brock by the time WM is here.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

Batista would be underwhelming. The problem is you have to have Batista make a return, and when he does:

1. 50/50 chance he gets MASSIVE over as a babyface for stepping up to Lesnar

2. 50/50 chance he gets badly jeered, like earlier this year, and turns this matchup into shit.

Don't know if they can take the chance on him. Have him return, and test out the waters, and if people like him 1-2 months later u can have him face lesnar.


For NOC? Well, Vince wants to sell Network Subscriptions right? You guys need to think bigger. Here are my choices to face Lesnar at NOC:

1. The Rock

2. UnderTaker

3. Kurt Angle

4. CM Punk

That will sell Renewals.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

I already made this thread you fucker :heyman4

(edit) oh it was absorbed into another thread lol


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*So... Who beats Lesnar for the title?*

Roman reigns or Daniel Bryan at mania 31? 

Or cena in a month or two?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



SAMCRO said:


> That is kinda the problem with Brock, theres literally no one that stands a chance against him. No one on the roster could even remotely be considered to face him. I mean the dude beat the undertakers streak, he just beat Cena clean. Now who realistically on the roster could even hope to survive more than 2 minutes with him?


Mmmhmm. Not going to dump on his reign as it has only just started. We will see if he works more dates in between PPVs, but if this reign lasts more than two months, I'm done. And does actually beat him. People keep saying Reigns, but he is nowhere near ready. Who else is there?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



Marrakesh said:


> You're nuts if you think Bryan is going to go over Lesnar after tonight.


you're nuts if you think how strongly brock was booked tonight will mean shit six or nine months from now unless vince wants it to

kayfabe is whatever the fuck vince wants it to be


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: So... Who beats Lesnar for the title?*

Reigns.


----------



## darksniper (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

The only person who legit has a chance to beat him in today's current WWE roster.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: So... Who beats Lesnar for the title?*

It's either Reigns or Bryan. 
If he faces Rock at WM31, he'll retain.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*



geomon said:


> Actually think this is kind of what will happen. The IC title will just become the defacto on air title for a while. Which is a good thing.


Awesome way to add much needed credibility to both belts. It also helps the US title too, if there's a unification match, with Ziggler going over Sheamus.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

Remember when HHH was gonna originally announce Randy Orton as the challenger at Summerslam? (for his rematch clause)

Remember when Orton destroyed Roman Reigns a few weeks ago? THE VIPER!

Just picture that viper Orton going crazy again and get vicious & dangerous with Brock. He'd be the only one who can be a legit threat to the crazy Brock Lesnar. 

Am i reaching? or can anyone else picture this happen?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

Superman punch -> Gassed Out -> Spear -> New champ. :reigns


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: So... Who beats Lesnar for the title?*

I swear if they try and insult my intelligence by putting Daniel Bryan in the same ring as Brock..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

Well, if they had a rotation of legit stars in the main event like they did back in the day, this wouldn't be an issue, would it?

:lol


----------



## Ice Tom (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



Reptilian said:


> Turn Lesnar face and let him bury every heel in the company.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody ever stop to think that maybe Brock renegotiated his contract for more ppv appearances? If Brock would've lost I'd say we won't see him again until the Royal Rumble. However, Brock won and WWE wouldn't let that happen without more appearances. Remember when Daniel Bryan missed extreme rules when he was first hurt? The title obviously wasn't defended and that didn't sit well with the WWE. They want the belt defended at every ppv and rightfully so. I'm excited for more Brock!!

Maybe at NOC he'll face Batista? Maybe a triple threat vs jericho vs bray Wyatt? Maybe vs Reigns even it's unlikely? Maybe vs Orton? This is why they need to build more viable guys, cesaro losing tonight and as of lately is pointless. Cesaro vs Lesnar could've been a great matchup. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

The youngest WWE champ ever vs. the youngest WHC ever. Dream match that needs to happen, but I don't know if now is the time right after he lost to Reigns. Give Lesnar a filler feud for now and have Orton challenge him in a couple of months.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nobody, just throw people at him like lemmings to get killed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena and Brock in the tie breaker I imagine.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Batista vs Brock at Survivor Series and then probably a rematch at TLC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

My guess is Batista.

Bryan is injured
It's too soon for Reigns
No way is Rollins cashing in on The beast
Punk ain't coming back anytime soon
Dwayne's too busy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by SAMCRO View Post
> That is kinda the problem with Brock, theres literally no one that stands a chance against him. No one on the roster could even remotely be considered to face him. I mean the dude beat the undertakers streak, he just beat Cena clean. Now who realistically on the roster could even hope to survive more than 2 minutes with him?


anyone strong enough to lift brock off his feet and slam him not named kane or big show

get brock and whoever tossing each other around the ring with each man selling it and people will realize how foolish this "OMG BROCK TOO STRONG FOR EVERYONE" shit is. dude no-sold against john cena so no one can possibly harm him. uh, ok. this is professional wrestling.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rusev, Cesaro and John are the only reasonable choices. Maybe Orton


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> I really hope its Rusev but I doubt it.


...


> Rusev, Cesaro and John are the only reasonable choices. Maybe Orton


...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A Sadistic Crazy Mother Fucker in Randy Orton


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*

My guess, one of these guys.
:cesaro:reigns3:bigdave


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



Jmacz said:


> He won't, it will be Bryan or The Rock. Probably The Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> He beat John Cena, HHH, and Randy Orton/Batista clean in a matter of 6-7 months, and he will probably be coming off a really hot return. Bryan and Eddie aren't really comparable


Respectfully disagree with that post. Neither HHH, Batista or Orton are comparable to Lesnar atm. The Lesnar WWE have created when they made him break the streak and annihilate Cena tonight. Bryan did beat Cena but that match was extremely close and Cena will most likely get a win back against him at some point. But what Lesnar did to Cena, and Cena being the main guy, no one else realistically should be even touching Lesnar one on one.

But of of course he has to lose at some point. Most likely against the guy they want to make the next face. But Hopefully not Reigns. That would be atrocious on many levels.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Diverticulitis


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> The youngest WWE champ ever vs. the youngest WHC ever. Dream match that needs to happen, but I don't know if now is the time right after he lost to Reigns. Give Lesnar a filler feud for now and have Orton challenge him in a couple of months.


i know the loss to Reigns isn't a good look for him and his record right now...but Orton has a crazy fan base and he was very over with the crowd tonight. Def. wouldn't mind this in a few months. He deserves his rematch that he never even got!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



chosequin said:


> My guess, one of these guys.
> :cesaro:reigns3:bigdave


Cesaro's been jobbing left and right, so he has no credibility.

Reigns is awful, yet is likely going to beat Brock

Batista isn't credible enough


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Who the hell steps up to Brock at NOC?*

It'd be great to see him against Cesaro or Batista. Even though Cesaro has been booked like shit recently, to me he really has potential. And you can easily tell that he has actual, raw strength that is impressive for someone of his size. Batista, at least in his prime, would have made an interesting performance with Brock. A third possibility would be Reigns, but he still needs time in the ring.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

one of 3 options

Cena in a no DQ to then turn Heel
Bluetista
Big Show


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

Orton is a heel and I don't see the point of turning him face just to feed him to Brock.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If Lesnar is working NOC I will say it's Batista.

HHH will give Batista his one on one title match he earned by winning the Rumble (it was the reason he "quit") as a way to punish Batista for quitting on him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mysterio23 (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

Don't wanna sound like a douche, but remember Orton lost to Reigns?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*

Through a script.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

This would make the most sense for a Batista return to be honest, thoughts? The Animal vs. The Beast ! :mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Most likely Batista as he is going to return soon.

I would love to see a feud between Rusev and Lesnar though as many have already suggested. Lana and Heyman could both work great segments. And Both Lesnar and Rusev are excellent athletes. Monster vs Monster match.

But doubt Rusevn would come on top. However it will give him the rub.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

Because that's even remotely believable. Brock Lesnar squashes the fuck out of John Cena, Randy Orton loses to Roman Reigns after Reigns kicks out of his finisher. TITLE FEUD!

Makes perfect sense...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Actually, there's only one person out there who can defeat Lesnar........


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cesaro please he deserves better :jose


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Cain Velasquez


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

:bryan5 and :reigns are the only faces left who are credible enough to face Lesnar.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

I LOVE the idea. Since they are my 2 favorites. Let's just hope Batista gets cheered so we don't have 2 heels again..


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*

That's the point of Lesnar's push. He is the man who conquered the Undertaker's Wrestlemania streak. He is also the man who beat Cena, clean as a sheet, at Summerslam for the WWE WHC. For anyone to beat Lesnar, whether it is Bryan or Reigns, would catapult that superstar into a stratospheric level of stardom.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*



stingfan12345575 said:


> Jack Swagger beat Cain Valasquez. Cain Valsquez beat Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Answered your question.


This.

The second answer answer is they can't and they shouldn't.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Well, if they had a rotation of legit stars in the main event like they did back in the day, this wouldn't be an issue, would it?
> 
> :lol


So true. You had Undertaker, Triple H, Kurt Angle, Stone Cold, The Rock, Jericho, just so many main event level guys on call to be in the next title match. It just makes you realize what a pathetic job wwe has done with building stars today. This is the problem you risk running into when you only build your company around 1 person.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

batista


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

Very likely.


----------



## Zonda_X12 (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> I really hope its Rusev but I doubt it.


You made my day.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

If they book Batista more credible than he was a couple months ago...

Won't be a good match at all, but kayfabe it would make more sense for a multi-time champ like Batista to beat Lesnar than some random new guy. He's gonna have to be booked much better to be credible though.

I think it's somewhat likely they have a match, but Lesnar will win.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Lana just posted on twitter


"Congrats @HeymanHustle & @BrockLesnar for winning World Heavy Weight championship title. It will make it more fun to #CRUSH you! #Summerslam"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Alistair Overeem


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

Batista is pretty awful so I wouldn't mind watching Lesnar embarrass him too.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cain Velasquez


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*

It should be this man










Build him up as having some sort of super natural powers, no mortal man can beat Lesnar, but Bray Wyatt's a God.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

jim cornette. packing heat of course.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Creative name said:


> Lana just posted on twitter
> 
> 
> "Congrats @HeymanHustle & @BrockLesnar for winning World Heavy Weight championship title. It will make it more fun to #CRUSH you! #Summerslam"
> ...


noooooooooooooooooo
give ruseve to a pro usa guy


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*



Mysterio23 said:


> Don't wanna sound like a douche, but remember Orton lost to Reigns?


Orton gets his 'viper' revenge by destroying Reigns at next PPV. By survivor series, you'll have the clash of 2 beastly heels....would be nice and refreshing to switch things up a bit, instead of doing the usual heel vs babyface.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

The hype that the WWE seems to have around Batista dictates that the decimation of Batista will lead to a succession of superstars failing to beat him ... who can beat the beast? sort of storyline 

enter Daniel Bryan.


----------



## thebobjones (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it would be cool if Heyman announces a 24/7 open challenge that anyone can try to beat Brock anytime anywhere as long as they have a camera taping proof of a 3 second pin or him taping out


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Still banking on Batista at NOC.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



SAMCRO said:


> So true. You had Undertaker, Triple H, Kurt Angle, Stone Cold, The Rock, Jericho, just so many main event level guys on call to be in the next title match. It just makes you realize what a pathetic job wwe has done with building stars today. This is the problem you risk running into when you only build your company around 1 person.


This. :agree:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*



Gimpy said:


> Batista is pretty awful so I wouldn't mind watching Lesnar embarrass him too.


I thought Batista looked great in the ring to be honest, he put on some good matches.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*



cmiller4642 said:


> Seriously he fucking made John Cena look like a jobber for 20 minutes. That wasn't even a match. Roman Reigns lol


LOL.

The writers will decide who beats him. 

Did you forget this is entertainment my friend ?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Big Dave is the only one.

Motherfucker just ragdolled John Cena. Good lord.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

The Animal. It's the only choice that makes any sense.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Seriously though. Batista? The guys too old , He isn't the same beast that he use to be, looked smaller than Orton. But I doubt Batista would agree to get destroyed like tonight.

But - Cena if he turns fucking heel and goes back to the DR Of Thuganomics, Obviously getting the title back in the most obscene way possible. Creating a Ultra Heel, Probably not going to happen, but just putting it other there.

Orton - If they built him right

and Batista if it has a proper build, but Batista wouldn't look threatening like he should. 

Or have Lesnar destroy everyone and try to find a freak of nature (highly unlikely) that can go toe to toe with Brock Lesnar.

I'd have Lesnar be champion for 3-4 years until someone can actually legit beat the shit out of him, He beat the FUCKING STREAK and just destroyed Cena like he was Funaki.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think what should happen is that Batista gets two title matches against Lesnar: NOC and HITC. Dave gets his push at the main event stage as a face, whilst At Survivor Series, Lesnar should captain a team against a formidable, yet defeated, team, whose sole survivor during the match is Lesnar. Lesnar then does not have to defend the WWE WHC until the RR, preferably against Daniel Bryan, who will lose to Lesnar. Meanwhile, the Elimination Chamber could go on without a title defense, leading to WM 31 with the era of Reigns beginning.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

if it was 2005 batista, i wouldn't mind


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

thebobjones said:


> I think it would be cool if Heyman announces a 24/7 open challenge that anyone can try to beat Brock anytime anywhere as long as they have a camera taping proof of a 3 second pin or him taping out


open challenge to brock for sure. dont like the 24/7 thing tho


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> anyone strong enough to lift brock off his feet and slam him not named kane or big show
> 
> get brock and whoever tossing each other around the ring with each man selling it and people will realize how foolish this "OMG BROCK TOO STRONG FOR EVERYONE" shit is. dude no-sold against john cena so no one can possibly harm him. uh, ok. this is professional wrestling.


Its just no one else on the roster is on the same level as Cena and Brock, Theres almost no main eventers other than Cena and Orton. It has nothing to do with who's strong enough to take him on, Cesaro is a strong motherfucker but he's not on the same level.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*

Seth Rollins has the briefcase. That should answer your question


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Cain Velazquez


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

Roman reins


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

The Rock... They can fire most of the roster and pay part timers to take over the WWE...


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its just no one else on the roster is on the same level as Cena and Brock, Theres almost no main eventers other than Cena and Orton. It has nothing to do with who's strong enough to take him on, Cesaro is a strong motherfucker but he's not on the same level.


it basically comes down to who would get cheered going up against Brock? I doubt anyone but Bryan at the point would have the crowd on his side against Brock.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*

Roman Reigns will. Nobody should though.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Rock? Batista? Orton? There are a few guys who could have a good match and build like Punk did last year.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe Batista, but he taped out to Daniel bryan of all people in WrestleMania, and his PPV record since his return is bad. 

Tomorrow is gonna be an interesting RAW.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

Tapped out to Daniel Bryan at WM.
Took pinfalls at ER and Payback against the Shield....


But you can believe that he'd beat a man who conquered the Undertaker's undefeated streak and destroyed WWE's poster boy.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



AbareKiller said:


>


Brian Cage is not in the WWE.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

Would have been a good feud if Batista wasn't booked to be Shield's bitch in his last run. But still, unless Cena gets his rematch, I cant think of anyone credible enough to fight Lesnar other than Batista or maybe Reigns


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Its just no one else on the roster is on the same level as Cena and Brock, Theres almost no main eventers other than Cena and Orton. It has nothing to do with who's strong enough to take him on, Cesaro is a strong motherfucker but he's not on the same level.


well there's an easy solution. have some other big guy strong guy squash mark henry, big show, cena, etc. within 3-4 months you have someone who is at least a little credible. 

it's pro wrestling it's not rocket science. you want guys to be credible monsters book them as no-selling and dominant. it's what they did with brock lesnar. 

iwc can bitch and moan about who it is but 95 out of 100 crowds won't give a shit.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

If Cena got squashed, it wouldn't make sense for Batista to win. He should get eviscerated just like Cena.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok i think this is the perfect time to sign Kurt Angle back, can you imagine Kurt vs Brock again? Jesus Christ Vince, hurry up and sign Kurt back you need him now more than ever, Brock has almost no competition. I could just imagine Brock in the ring on Raw with the belts talking about how theres no one for him to face, no one stands a chance. Then Kurt Angles music hits and they have a face off similar to how he came out face to face with Joe when he made his TNA debut. Damn that would be epic.


----------



## BloodUrineVomit (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> If Cena got squashed, it wouldn't make sense for Batista to win. He should get eviscerated just like Cena.


He will. The next few Brock matches will be squash matches.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*



Phaedra said:


> The hype that the WWE seems to have around Batista dictates that the decimation of Batista will lead to a succession of superstars failing to beat him ... who can beat the beast? sort of storyline
> 
> *enter Daniel Bryan*.


dont you mean roman reigns :cool2. The guy is winning handicap matches and beat orton clean. He is so being pushed to the moon to be that next top babyface that wwe is dying for.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I am actually hoping it will be Batista. He's the only one strong enough and credible enough right now that could actually win the title. Even if Batista has lost his edge, I still would love to see Batista vs Brock at NOC


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*



XLNC04 said:


> *Orton gets his 'viper' revenge by destroying Reigns at next PPV. *By survivor series, you'll have the clash of 2 beastly heels....would be nice and refreshing to switch things up a bit, instead of doing the usual heel vs babyface.


It's cute that you think that'll happen. No offense but Reigns is getting a monster push so that he'll be the one to beat Lesnar. No way he loses to Orton.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok i think this is the perfect time to sign Kurt Angle back, can you imagine Kurt vs Brock again? Jesus Christ Vince, hurry up and sign Kurt back you need him now more than ever. Brock has almost no competition.


Hm though I would love to see Angle vs. Lesnar again, it's 10 years too late. From a business perspective WWE would want their full time talent to progress. Maybe Angle vs. Lesnar and Angle wins and then faces Bryan?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Idea: Batista returns to face Lesnar*

Cena should be out til next week RAW, So you have Batista return tomorrow night to setup the match at night of champion


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because that's even remotely believable. Brock Lesnar squashes the fuck out of John Cena, Randy Orton loses to Roman Reigns after Reigns kicks out of his finisher. TITLE FEUD!
> 
> Makes perfect sense...


Yeah, seriously. Considering I'm a fan of Orton now, I don't feel like watching him get squashed.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

HBK65 said:


> The Animal. It's the only choice that makes any sense.


Old man Batista tapped out clean to Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania 30, and was kayfabe-well-on-his-way to being beat by Bryan at the Chicago RAW. Batista has lost to the Undertaker, lost to John Cena, lost to Daniel Bryan, lost to Randy Orton and has lost to Roman Reigns @ Extreme Rules 2014. I'd really like to know HOW this makes any logical sense. Batista is washed up, and he's been presented as such on television to a certain degree (e.g. Triple H saying that he hasn't seen "The Animal" since he's been back, non-dominant wins over the likes of Sheamus and Ziggler despite having the byname of "The Animal," etc).

There are only two employed faces at the moment who have enough credibility to beat Brock Lesnar: Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns, with Daniel Bryan having more credibility, and Roman Reigns likely having much credibility in the future. One has beaten John Cena cleanly, beat Triple H cleanly (who, by the way, beat Brock Lesnar, albeit in a gimmick match), beat Randy Orton cleanly on SEVERAL occasions, beat the current Money in The Bank holder Seth Rollins cleanly on several occasions as well, and made Batista tap out in the main event of Wrestlemania. The other has beaten CM Punk cleanly, has been the dominant force and the "wild card," so to speak, of every tag match he's been in, and has never been pinned in a singles match. Keep in mind that this other is being promoted by the WWE as a star ALREADY, despite not having a singles title in his career.

Batista is not the one who steps up to beat Brock Lesnar, only Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns have a chance with this current roster.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

NO FUCKING BODY. If we want realism and our "disbelief suspended" Brock should retire with the titles. Otherwise have El Torito tap Brock out with the kimura.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

As a Orton fan, I would love this, but only with Randy as the heel.

I really don't want Randy to be face ever again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

I don't see it if anything you could have Lesnar & Orton vs Batista & Reigns at Survivor Series


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

orton can beat reigns on raw or win a battle royal for a title match.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

If it's the same as the Cena match, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

Batista should be Lesnar's next opponent (after Cena loses his rematch)


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

better idea. Have bo dallas in tomorrow's main event. make it an hour and have brock do the exact same thing he did to cena. maybe dallas will get injured and have to retire.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Assuming Brock loses at WM31, I would like to have guys like Rusev, Reigns , Batista fight him on the way to WM 31, while they build Cesaro as a top face, and make him drop the title to Cesaro at WM 31, but that aint happening cause it doesnt look like they are gonna quit on Reigns anytime soon


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Laugh at me all you want and call me a broken record of the IWC, but the only realistic guy to take the straps off Lesnar would be a returning CM Punk at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Laugh at me all you want and call me a broken record of the IWC, but the only realistic guy to take the straps off Lesnar would be a returning CM Punk at Wrestlemania.


CM Punk = realistic? What the fuck?


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Idea: Randy Orton should challenge Brock Lesnar*

The fans need this match to happen.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk = realistic? What the fuck?


Did you not see his match with Lesnar at last year's Summerslam? Anyway "realistic" should be thrown out the fucking window. Lesnar getting beat by anyone just proves WWE is fake.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I say Sign Kurt angle back, have them feud for a few months. In the time Brock is feuding with Kurt have Reigns going over everybody building him up to be a beast ahve him be the one who ends Rusev's streak, then he could face Lesnar at WM 31.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Honestly... I have no idea. Kayfabe wise, no one can really challenge Lesnar. He fucking DESTROYED MURDERED KILLED John Cena.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk = realistic? What the fuck?












The man that will conquer Brock Lesnar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pretty sure that is what's going to happen. 

Batista returns and :hhh2 awards Batista his one on one title match vs Lesnar as "punishment" for Batista quitting on him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

There's not a single soul remotely close enough to challenge Brock Lesnar. The 15 time champion, and face of the company, just got demolished. The only way I could see Lesnar losing the belt is in a triple threat where he physically doesn't get pinned. What we witnessed is the equivalent of a football team that's in the middle of a dynasty get pounded 63-7 in the Super Bowl. Seriously, Lesnar treated Cena like a bitch. That match was over before it even started. Not even Daniel Bryan is credible enough to walk in the ring with Lesnar. It literally has to be somebody like a Curt Angle or another outside source.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

A well booked Sheamus would be nice.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk = realistic? What the fuck?


Lesnar's best matches in WWE were either against Kurt Angle or CM Punk. So yeah...you can shut yo mouth


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

shackles said:


> Did you not see his match with Lesnar at last year's Summerslam? Anyway "realistic" should be thrown out the fucking window. Lesnar getting beat by anyone just proves WWE is fake.


He was DOMINATED for the majority of his match with Lesnar and only had offense because of the no DQ stipulation as far as I'm concerned. Had CM Who faced Lesnar in a traditional one-on-one match, chances are he'd suffer the same fate of John Cena in half the time, hell, maybe he would have taken an F5 30 seconds into the match and NOT kick out.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

truk83 said:


> A well booked Sheamus would be nice.


Oh my god, please no.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Batista is not the one who steps up to beat Brock Lesnar, only Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns have a chance with this current roster.


So, one guy who is literally half his size, or another who has been in the business two years? No matter how hard they sell super Bryan, many of us aren't going to buy it. Seeing reigns up against Orton tonight made me realize how seriously limited his skills and appeal are.

Putting Bryan over on Batista's back is a mistake the WWE can fix with some work from creative. One good squash match with Danny boy would do it.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Cena...will step up again. We've been through this before. He's not losing like this and just going away. At some point, he's going to get some form of redemption. Just hope it's not next month or something.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How I long for the days of legitimate main event talent. Lesnar winning further proves just how pathetic that roster is, nobody can fully agree on a single person who could seriously face Lesnar and win right now. Roman Reigns? :lol his ass will be lucky if he even makes it to WM31 before flopping. 

Sure, they have a lot of talented guys, everyone on here jerks off to "dat workrate!!!111" but none of them are _stars_. Either Lesnar's win will wake WWE up to that fact, or they'll just continue forward exactly how they are now.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

HBK65 said:


> So, one guy who is literally half his size, or another who has been in the business two years? No matter how hard they sell super Bryan, many of us aren't going to buy it. Seeing reigns up against Orton tonight made me realize how seriously limited his skills and appeal are.
> 
> Putting Bryan over on Batista's back is a mistake the WWE can fix with some work from creative. One good squash match with Danny boy would do it.


If we're going by current *KAYFABE* credibility, Bryan and Reigns are the only people with an iota of a chance to beat Brock Lesnar. This has nothing to do with realism, because, as a poster previously stated, nobody in the WWE could realistically go up against Brock Lesnar and win. Realism means nothing in WWE today.

A squash match between Bryan and Batista with Batista winning wouldn't fix anything, it'd only make the fans enraged and force the WWE to have Bryan beat him, nullifying Batista's win and sending him back to his position as a washed up heel.

Now let me go check to see if I contradicted myself because of this post...


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Laugh at me all you want and call me a broken record of the IWC, but the only realistic guy to take the straps off Lesnar would be a returning CM Punk at Wrestlemania.


:lol You mean the same guy who played bitch boy to part timers that Lesnar already beat, and was second fiddle to the man that Lesnar had completely humiliated? This sorry excuse of a performer doesn't even have a fraction of the star power or credibility that Brook has.


----------



## wickedflow (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anyone think Bray Wyatt could? He's my sleeper, someone who matches up well to Lesnar, someone who has proven himself. I'm not a Wyatt fan like that but I'd love to see that.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

ambrose, he's been protected ok and he's portrayed as a mad man, so that might work


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wickedflow said:


> Does anyone think Bray Wyatt could? He's my sleeper, someone who matches up well to Lesnar, someone who has proven himself. I'm not a Wyatt fan like that but I'd love to see that.


Well Cena made Wyatt his bitch 2 or 3 different times and nearly buried him, and Lesnar just made Cena his bitch like it was nothing...So you can do the math. If Wyatt can't beat Cena, he has no chance of beating the guy who destroyed Cena like it was a walk in the park.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> ambrose, he's been protected ok and he's portrayed as a mad man, so that might work


He hasn't been able to overcome any odds though.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Roman Reigns...eventually, at wm31. I don't know how they fill in all that time between now and then though. I think making Cena look so weak might come back and bite them.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> If we're going by current *KAYFABE* credibility, Bryan and Reigns are the only people with an iota of a chance to beat Brock Lesnar. This has nothing to do with realism, because, as a poster previously stated, nobody in the WWE could realistically go up against Brock Lesnar and win. Realism means nothing in WWE today.
> 
> A squash match between Bryan and Batista with Batista winning wouldn't fix anything, it'd only make the fans enraged and force the WWE to have Bryan beat him, nullifying Batista's win and sending him back to his position as a washed up heel.
> 
> *Now let me go check to see if I contradicted myself because of this post...*


Yep. :hbk1 C'mon, Bryan realistically beating Lesnar but not Punk who has already proven he can go with Lesnar? Really?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

wickedflow said:


> Does anyone think Bray Wyatt could? He's my sleeper, someone who matches up well to Lesnar, someone who has proven himself. I'm not a Wyatt fan like that but I'd love to see that.


Wyatt deserves to be a comedy jobber on NXT. If they give that useless fat fuck a competitive match with Brock I'll be annoyed.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is an interesting scenario cause at the moment there's no one credible enough to face him on an singles match, even the protected guys (Rusev, Sheamus) are very far from the level of credibility Lesnar holds now and really it would look like a joke the tought of pairing them on an 1 on 1 match.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

He can beat Brock by no-selling 16+ suplexes and a dozen F5s. Oh and also, hit one spear.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Big Show probably. Sadly.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Nobody. Like I keep saying, they should retire the big gold belt by him taking it home with him when his contract is up and leave the WWE title up for grabs.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*

If they can make it believable that Brie Bella can kick HHH down to the ground, they'd have no trouble having Brock sell a beat down from Reigns.


----------



## Delbert Grady (Feb 2, 2014)

Honestly? no one is ready to beat Lesnar right now.

And if reigns still isn't ready by WM31, I don't see a problem in having the Mania main event be Cena/Lesnar, and have Lesnar win again.

Milk this title reign for all it's worth. If it takes until Wrestlemania 32 in 2016 to have a credible challenger, then so be it, because I wouldn't mind seeing Brock run wild for two years.


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

You do realise this is Roman Reigns we're? The same Roman Reigns that is literally told week in week out to no sell RKO's and what not and then hit a spear. To think they won't have Reigns go over Lesnar at WM but Bryan will is just beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

CM Punk is the perfect choice. Bryan and Reigns both lose to Lesnar. Heyman than cuts a promo about there's no one left for Brock to face and he's leaving and taking the titles with him. All of a sudden Cult of Personality hits and out comes Punk. Huge brawl insues and it sets up a match between Brock vs Punk with Punk going over avenging his loss, and getting the title off of Brock. They could play it up how the loss to Brock at SS 13 broke Punk, and Punk lost his smile only to get it back.


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Delbert Grady said:


> Honestly? no one is ready to beat Lesnar right now.
> 
> And if reigns still isn't ready by WM31, I don't see a problem in having the Mania main event be Cena/Lesnar, and have Lesnar win again.
> 
> Milk this title reign for all it's worth. If it takes until Wrestlemania 32 in 2016 to have a credible challenger, then so be it, because I wouldn't mind seeing Brock run wild for two years.


Brock will never have a two year reign. And nor will anyone else. Don't be so audacious.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

slater


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

oneMinuteToSix said:


> slater


fpalm

Not even in Brock Lesnar's wettest dreams he could share the ring with Heath Slater.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

shackles said:


> Yep. :hbk1 C'mon, Bryan realistically beating Lesnar but not Punk who has already proven he can go with Lesnar? Really?


I don't consider kayfabe to be realistic at all. I'm 100% supporting the notion that Bryan couldn't realistically beat Lesnar in a fight, but in kayfabe, he has a chance. He didn't lose the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, and he won it by pinning Triple H and subsequently making Batista tap out in the main event of an anniversary Wrestlemania. What were the last things that CM Punk did before he took his ball and went home, in reverse chronological order:

1. Lost the Royal Rumble via interference from Kane
2. Lost to Roman Reigns 98% clean
3. Beat the Shield with a fluke win
4. Beat the Wyatts with Daniel Bryan
5. Beat Ryback and Curtis Axel w/ Paul Heyman
6. Lost to Brock Lesnar, and to address your claim that he's proven he can "go" with Lesnar - without the no DQ stipulation I'm 100% sure that the match would've been a squash ala Cena vs Lesnar.
7. Lost the MITB
8. Beat Randy Orton clean in a singles match.
9. Beat Jobicho clean at Payback
10. Lost to the Undertaker at Wrestlemania 29

I may have accidentally insinuated that realism matters to me, and that Bryan could realistically beat Brock Lesnar, but to clarify, trust me, it doesn't, and Bryan couldn't. I just considered someone calling CM Punk realistic to be erroneous.
:toomanykobes

Edit 1: Perhaps I'm being too unfair to CM Punk by not giving an extended list of Daniel Bryan's recent wrestling match results, but in kayfabe, Bryan was at the very top of his game going into Wrestlemania and after it, obviously until he had his injury.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Undertaker career vs title match at Wrestlemania. With as much of a big deal as they have made about Taker not being seen since WM and insinuations that Brock retired him there will definitely be a rematch.


----------



## RIPTheShield (Jul 21, 2014)

WWE should have Hulk Hogan come out while Heyman is giving a promo for Brock's next victim and after a few minutes of people thinking it's Hogan challenging Brock, nWo music comes on and Hogan rips his red and yellow gear off to reveal the nWo and shockingly heel Cena is the leader of the nWo hence heel vs heel. Cena comes in with that boston attitude and totally strays away from his old gimmick.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Vacant will challenge him


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:reigns


----------



## RIPTheShield (Jul 21, 2014)

Realistically, Roman Reigns aka Superman takes down Brock, but loses his title like Daniel Bryan did last years SummerSlam, except on the main stage, Wrestlemania. This prolongs the Shield feud part 2 with Roman eventually taking down Rollins. Perfect baby face heel situation= Rollins Reigns feud.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Delbert Grady said:


> Honestly? no one is ready to beat Lesnar right now.


It's the truth. Lesnar is arguably in a universe right now that no one has ever been in. Michael Cole said after the match; Lesnar's 2014 has been the most dominant year of any superstar ever. The dude ended the 21-0 undefeated WM streak of the Undertaker...possibly retiring him in the process...and then 5 months later, absolutely pimp slapped the WWE franchise poster boy of the past 10 years for the WWE World Title. All while being a heel.

That's the biggest piece of it all. He's doing this as a heel.

Never before has a superstar been at this level as a heel. Even Triple H during the Evolution-ish reign of terror wasn't on this level. I'm not sitting here and trying to compare Lesnar to the likes of Austin and Rock claiming that he's bigger than them, because it's a different animal. A different situation. Right now, Lesnar's heel run will probably only be comparable to Hogan's nWo run. And even then, what Lesnar's accomplished this year could even give Hogan's nWo dominance a run for it's money in terms of prestige. 

Vince is finally doing what has been lacking in WWE for a very, very long time, and that is hitching the cart to a dominant heel champion. One that is completely unstoppable and is unquestionably the biggest shark in the ocean. And quite frankly, while it's taken forever to come to this point, I think it was worth the wait. There is no superstar that carries more credibility and legitimacy than Brock Lesnar, and in a 5 month time span he just dominated the two biggest dogs in WWE...The Franchise and The Phenom. Now they have their mega heel and they can continue to marinate his dominance while continuing to groom and craft potential up and comers for who could be "The One" to take down "The One"...should be a fun trip over the next 8 months.


----------



## thebobjones (Jul 8, 2014)

Socko316 said:


> open challenge to brock for sure. dont like the 24/7 thing tho


Why not? It shows the confidence Heyman and Brock have.


----------



## RIPTheShield (Jul 21, 2014)

Rock vs Brock at Mania would be a nice headliner and all and absolutely sell the network, BUT what's the point of not building up young non part-timers. Like many are saying and I am behind it; Roman Reigns aka the next SuperMan of WWE is the one to take down the one in twenty-one. I just hope Reigns can deliver a body slam, suplex, or even a power bomb.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I don't consider kayfabe to be realistic at all. I'm 100% supporting the notion that Bryan couldn't realistically beat Lesnar in a fight, but in kayfabe, he has a chance. He didn't lose the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, and he won it by pinning Triple H and subsequently making Batista tap out in the main event of an anniversary Wrestlemania. What were the last things that CM Punk did before he took his ball and went home, in reverse chronological order:
> 
> 1. *Lost the Royal Rumble* via interference from Kane
> 2. Lost to Roman Reigns 98% clean
> ...



You're including multi-man matches? :red C'mon now are you really being impartial? 

Kayfabe is pretty much dead dude. If you saw the WWE 2K15 Roster reveal you'll see what I mean. But if we are going with the kayfabe argument I would say match result don't really matter. CM Punk is still a star, they are still chanting his name, if he were to come back he would get a pretty big pop and I'm pretty sure everyone would want to see that match instead of thinking "Punk can't beat Lesnar".


----------



## purpledragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Reading some posts in this forum... do people realize wrestling is fake/predetermined?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

This http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1370769-any-chance-happens.html

Think about it, you could potentially end up with a Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns main event at Mania. How many of you would mark the fuck out if that happened? I would! :mark:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bryan will kick his head off when he comes back.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone who is a fan of pro wrestling (and doesn't have a look/size fetish) knows a returning Bryan is the way to go. The underdog returning from neck surgery trying to reclaim the title he never lost against the biggest monster in the history of pro wrestling. That story has all the makings of a classic.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

The more I think about it the more it's obvious.


----------



## thebobjones (Jul 8, 2014)

The only way Bryan could defeat Brock at Mania...


1) Brock is squashing Bryan, Bryan is getting reversals here and there but ultimately squashed

2)Brock does a belly to belly suplex where Bryan knocks out the ref

3) Cm Punk comes out of his front row seat bringing his chair and as Brock goes to pick up Bryan Punk hits him with a chair

4)Punk proceeds to hit Lesnar with the chair about 10 times since a few could not realistically put Brock away

5)CM Punk is taken by security as a 2nd ref comes down the entrance ramp

6) Bryan is the first to his regain consciousness and does the ol crawl over onto Brock and put an arm across the chest while laying down pin




Would still be a terrible ending for a mania match but i am not sure how bryan could in any credible way


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> This http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1370769-any-chance-happens.html
> 
> Think about it, you could potentially end up with a Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns main event at Mania. How many of you would mark the fuck out if that happened? I would! :mark:



DING DING DING! Hire this man WWE. By themselves, Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns are no match for Lesnar. But as The Shield they were/are the biggest rising stars that were/are a legitimate threat to ANYBODY. Including Lesnar. I'd say WWE done fucked up breaking up The Shield.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

This isn't fucking dragon ball z. There's no power levels. No one has a number that they automatically beat everyone below that number. There's good and bad match ups. Same way great sports teams can lose to supposed weaker teams. There's styles, strategies, and most importantly stories.

Brock dominated Cena in a brawl. The story of that match was Cena tried to out brawl Lesnar. It wasn't happening. Does not mean Lesnar can't be out wrestled, out crazied, out worked, out paced, or out dirtied.

When Lesnar needs to lose the ring psychology will explain it.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

book it


----------



## RIPTheShield (Jul 21, 2014)

Who else is going to watch the replay of Brock Lesnar dominating Cena on the WWE Network for just $9.99???!?!?!?!


----------



## RIPTheShield (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## purpledragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Imagine if Hogan finally got his win back?


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like they're planning Lesnar/Rusev based on Lana's tweets.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

I want Wyatt vs Brock at WM 31,i want i want i want i want


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

*M.I Smooth*









*Scott Norton*









*Eric Angle*









*Alistair Overeem*









and fudge Roman....give us *Luther Reigns*







He's even had peas before.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see if they give Reigns the big push over Lesner after the fans backlash against Reigns. Reigns is the next Cena... Watch and see


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Anyone can beat Lesnar.*

This isn't fucking dragon ball z. There's no power levels. No one has a number that they automatically beat everyone below that number. There's good and bad match ups. Same way great sports teams can lose to supposed weaker teams. There's styles, strategies, and most importantly stories.

Brock dominated Cena in a brawl. The story of that match was Cena tried to out brawl Lesnar. It wasn't happening. Does not mean Lesnar can't be out wrestled, out crazied, out worked, out paced, or out dirtied.

When Lesnar needs to lose the ring psychology will explain it.

Who thought Lesnar was this credible and dominant 6 months ago? They flipped the switch on and everyone ate up. We'll do the same for the guy they choose to beat him. People get their moments then everyone goes oh shit look at this *****. It's called break out performances and WWE works them well. Who thought Reigns was anything before Survivor Series. Look at the hype Cesaro got after throwing big show over the top rope.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Old Cena is dead,the new Cena a.k.a Reigns will beat Lesnar.:side::side:


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Anyone can beat Lesnar.*

Brock Lesnar begs to differ.

Seriously.. Kayfabe wise the guy is a machine and there's no one stopping him. Who right now on the roster do you honestly see that can beat him? And don't just say Bryan because he's a fucking submission specialist. The only person that's being booked well enough to the point where kayfabe wise he can beat Lesnar is Reigns and even that sounds ridiculous. If Lesnar done all that to Cena then what's he going to do to Reigns who isn't even half as credible as what Cena is?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JimCornette said:


> Looks like they're planning Lesnar/Rusev based on Lana's tweets.


Even in character Lana could not really believe Rusev could hang with Brock Lesnar. Why even in kayfabe would she even think that would be a good idea.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Anyone can beat Lesnar.*

Lesnar's power reading is over 9000 so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

My guess is that whoever he wrestles from now until WM, he will completely dominate them. I could see him working 5-10 minute main event matches burying whoever is in his path. Then I would be willing to bet money that Reigns takes the title off him at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Anyone can beat Lesnar.*



BrutalKaitlynSmark_ said:


> Brock Lesnar begs to differ.
> 
> Seriously.. Kayfabe wise the guy is a machine and there's no one stopping him. Who right now on the roster do you honestly see that can beat him? And don't just say Bryan because he's a fucking submission specialist. The only person that's being booked well enough to the point where kayfabe wise he can beat Lesnar is Reigns and even that sounds ridiculous. If Lesnar does to Reigns what he done to Cena tonight then what the fuck is in store for Reigns at WM31 or whoever he faces?


Right you're using kayfabe as you're argument, when The Undertaker has run around like a zombie for around a quarter of a century.

Haven't you heard? Kayfabe is fucking dead. Even if it wasn't... fucking El Torito pinned Drew McIntyre. Anything can happen in kayfabe. What you're thinking of is smark kayfabe where you put yourself in the mind of a promoter or a booker instead of actual kayfabe where you're thinking of it from a proper fan perspective.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Reigns will beat him it's obvious


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

If you think that WWE are suddenly going in a new direction of making legit tough guys go over you're going to be disappointed. Yes that's the story arc they've created for Lesnar but it's just that - a story arc. It will come to an end and the person who can make the most money for WWE will be given the belt. WWE won't uphold whatever super-realism they portrayed tonight. They can't, even if it makes for a compelling experience.

EDIT - come to think of it - is it a foregone conclusion that the RR 2015 winner will a) be a babyface b) go over at WM 31 ?


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Anyone can beat Lesnar.*



> Who thought Lesnar was this credible and dominant 6 months ago?


Everyone. Which is the reason we were all busy laughing at WWE jobbing him out to Cena and HHH.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

No one's mentioned Batista (in the pages I read). I don't think he'll win the belt but maybe they'll work a short program culminating in a Survivor Series showdown?


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just wait until angle comes back


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec. Who the fuck feuds with Lesnar now?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It'll be Cena at NOC, but i predict a different Cena. They're going to book it as if "to beat the beast, you must become a beast."

Sets up a heel turn for Cena, where he resorts to desperate tactics to try and beat Brock.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And also, i predict that Brock will never lose clean again.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Authority turns face (or not). Reunites shield, 3 vs 1 handicap match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> It'll be Cena at NOC, but i predict a different Cena. They're going to book it as if "to beat the beast, you must become a beast."
> 
> Sets up a heel turn for Cena, where he resorts to desperate tactics to try and beat Brock.


I said this in another thread, but surely to fuck they won't let Brock just drop the belts back to Cena at NOC, not after last night.

Then again this is WWE and Cena we are talking about, so.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> It'll be Cena at NOC, but i predict a different Cena. They're going to book it as if "to beat the beast, you must become a beast."
> 
> Sets up a heel turn for Cena, where he resorts to desperate tactics to try and beat Brock.


Or WWE might keep Cena face as usual but let him be way more serious and resort to some desperate tactics like beating Lesnar with a metal pipe or chain. He will be an edgier face character like he used to be in 2005/2006.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Curtis Axel on training with Brock Lesnar for his return:

*“Nonstop. I mean, we would wrestle a half-hour without a break, just going back and forth and basically doing a whole match. There was a moment, and he might get mad at me for saying this, but there was a moment where we stopped for a second and he said to me, “I’m going to beat your ass all the way to the corner, and then I’m going to take a step back. And when I come back to you, I want you to beat my ass all the way back to the other corner. And if it’s not up to my standards, if it’s not sufficient enough and I don’t think you’re aggressive, you know what’s going to happen to you.”*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/497...and-brock-lesnar-talks-being-safe-in-the-ring

They've pretty much worked entire matches together to prepare Brock for his return. If they need filler opponents for Brock, Axel would be great with the Heyman connection and all.


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

Nobody for a long time. I'm not a Lesnar fan but I appreciate how legit it seems with him with the titles. He basically elevates those titles so when finally someone does beat him and hoping not for awhile it will be a huge deal. He needs to be a monster for awhile, and I personally could care less if he only defends every once in awhile. It will make it that much a bigger deal when someone faces him. 

Meanwhile you can start building this sorry excuse of a midcard and make the other titles seem more legit. I hope this is the direction they are going imo.

P.S. Would be a joke to have Reigns beat him at WrestleMania , he still needs a crap ton of work. ATM nobody should be close to taking those titles off for awhile.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope the WWE is listening to us, like they listening to the Daniel Bryan marks and pushed him... 

Don't feed Lesnar to Reigns... let this marinate for a loooooooooooooooooong time... give Brock 600+ days with the belt


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I hope the WWE is listening to us, like they listening to the Daniel Bryan marks and pushed him...
> 
> Don't feed Lesnar to Reigns... let this marinate for a loooooooooooooooooong time... give Brock 600+ days with the belt


He'll lose them @ NoC.

Its nothing a Steel Cage match can't fix. I could see them matching him with Batista and letting Batista go over by holding his own, and then running the fuck out of the gate, grabbing the titles, and not stopping until he gets to the hospital. That then sends Lesnar back out on hiatus until Rumble.

Then Cena v Batista @ HIAC.

It would actually be a fairly smart move since Batista's movie went large to rope in some non-wrestling GoTG marks into a 6-month stint and hopefully keep them. It also pays him off for jobbing to Bryan at WM31.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

it made no sense for lesnar to bury cena like that. No one on the roster has a (kayfabe) realistic chance at even competing against lesnar now


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

4 or 5 defenses a year. No reason Brock couldn't keep it until 2020. Maybe by then WWE will have been able to build someone up enough. As JBL said Jesus Christ what a beating.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Rock Vs Brock for the WWE Title at Wrestlemania 31


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I would seriously support Orton beating Lesnar, unfortunately they fed Orton so many times already. He could definitely get crowd support playing a cocky tweener. Really wish they would give him a chance again...

Daniel Bryan is also credible enough to fight Lesnar. Not because of his size of course, but because he has a clean win over Cena, Orton, Batista, HHH.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

After what happened last night, wouldn't it be fucking stupid to just have Brock drop the belts back to Cena at NOC?

Thing is though, I expect this to happen.


----------



## Hulk4Rock (Jul 25, 2014)

KURT ANGLE or John Cena in a rematch.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

If Lesnar drops the belts to Cena at NOC without a character change or anything, WWE officially has no idea what they're doing. 

Fortunately, I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

The status quo had to change.

they could have easily just recreated the ER match from 2012 and had Brock go over, Whoop-ti-do everyone is happy Brock won and Cena still looks strong because he probably would have kicked out of 7 F-5's.

Doing it this way, either A) Rules out a rematch, or B) Brock wins again.

You don't have your top face get buried like that to someone like Brock Lesnar. Zach Gowan put up more of a fight.

The biggest problem right now is that the WWE has set the bar too high, Brock should have done that to Batista, HHH, Orton etc. Then had a decent match with Cena. The fact he just demolished the top guy means that someone like Reigns would have to do something of a similar nature to be considered a threat.

Kicking out of one RKO doesn't mean you can beat Lesnar. They are going to drive Reigns even harder now to make him look credible. Count on it.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Idk, should be a filler opponent in Orton, Sheamus or Ziggler.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Contrary to popular view here right now, this match wasn't surprising in the least people, Cena has always been portrayed as a character with a pretty weak defense but with the endurance and tenacity to "overcome" whatever beating is given to him, he has never had this image of being a good "wrestler" which is why he has been mocked at even on screen, the latest instance being by Cesaro not so long ago.

Now tonight was obviously something different, you got a legit beast whose MMA/UFC repertoire has been sold to the tilt by the WWE and who was also being sold to be in the best shape of his life stepping up to face Cena and looking to tear him up "limb from limb", a pretty apt case of lamb to the slaughter here. The funny thing is that this even made Cena's win in their previous match look like a complete fluke with Heyman playing the "diverticulitis" card in the buildup. 

Coming to the question here, I don't think anyone at the moment is at a hot streak enough to challenge Brock here, seems like Brock would really keep the title till WrestleMania after all.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Only one I can genuinely see being able to face up to him is The Rock.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

It's simple: nobody on the roster can beat Lesnar at this point in time, kayfabe and reality. Lesnar has to lose the title by being stripped or simply walking away with the titles. Roman Reigns is laughable at this point. He's not even a powerhouse, which is what he's "supposed to be." Reigns' two finishers are a stupid comic book punch and an underwhelming spear. WWE has truly fucked themselves by not developing enough stars, because there is literally nobody for Lesnar to face. He just killed the face of the company. Game over.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nobody is going to buy Reins going over lesnar. They're asking for him to get the cena treatment (boo's) by doing that.


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

Bray Wyatt face turn anyone?


----------



## Gintoki (Jun 6, 2014)

The Rock vs Brock Lesnar at WM 31, for the WWE title.
Book it.
Fuck Roman Reigns.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I want, no, I need the Stinger to kick lesnar's ass and take the title.



The Fab Four said:


> After what happened last night, wouldn't it be fucking stupid to just have Brock drop the belts back to Cena at NOC?
> 
> Thing is though, I expect this to happen.


Unfortunately this is exactly what will happen.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Stone Cold Steve Austin, at WM 31.

"Taps nose"


----------



## Ghoshlad1989 (Jun 15, 2012)

only one man can save us in the wwe .THE ROCK !!! and he needs to win then have rollins cash in especially at mania then its full circle with a wee bow on rocks career


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Ever seen the movie _Kickboxer_ with Jean Claude Van Damme? Well, that's what type of scenario I am expecting. The Rock returns to face Lesnar, but Lesnar gives him a beating... Reigns steps up, nobody expects him to win, and he does.


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

a triple threat match is the only current option left coz he doesn't have to be pinned to lose


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

I can see this happening, tho Batista needs to regain credibility after his recent run.


----------



## GayforPay (Aug 18, 2014)

Adam Rose. nobody can beat him .


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*So it seems the rumors where true. Vince really wanted that title on someone who won't be there at least until SvS and most likely RR. Well Now all I can see is Lesnar wrestling in every PPV via satellite. It will be great fpalm.*


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Roman Reings should not face Brock Lesnar.. 

Batisa vs Rock vs Lesnar shoul happen!


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeh RR beating Brock is not a good look.

Only way Lesnar should loose the title is by Heyman doing what he did last time with Big Show but instead with RR or someone else.

If anyone goes over Brock clean it doesnt look good.

Cena jobbing and getting sqaushed was awesome, even the old skool random jobbers from the 80's and early 90's never got jobbed that bad.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



RAW360 said:


> Roman doesn't deserve to beat the Lesnar we saw tonight.
> 
> Hell... I don't know WHO deserves to beat the Lesnar we saw tonight.


That's the problem, in kayfabe terms, no one deserves to beat Lesnar now. WWE have completely shot themselves in the foot here. In kayfabe terms no one is better than Cena. Cena has been winning matches for years now and he very very rarely loses to anyone cleanly. So they have Brock step up and beat the shit out of the guy that has dominated everyone else for so long and WWE is left with no one to step up and beat Brock.

Lots of people here have said once Cena is gone WWE is screwed because they have no one to step up. It's kind of like that now. Who can they book that makes sense to beat Brock when Cena of all people even couldn't? I would say Rock and Taker are as good as Cena in kayfabe terms but obviously Taker already lost and Rock Lesnar is a good match but i'm not sure it would happen. I think WWE is going with Reigns but unless Reigns starts to looks incredibly strong in the upcoming months, even stronger than the push he is getting now, it's not going to work. I also would like a face Bray Wyatt vs Lesnar, but Wyatt has been booked so poorly these last few months that again in kayfabe Lesnar would destroy him.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

> That's the problem, in kayfabe terms, no one deserves to beat Lesnar now.


 But isn't that a good thing, it makes a win over him a huge victory? It's like what they did with HHH in the early 2000s.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

They can just have him lose the title in a triple threat etc without getting pinned.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Dave :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> Big Dave :mark:


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

I wish we had a Ken Shamrock or another shooter... That would've made a great matchup, and a believable challenger.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The man who won an Olympic Gold Medal with a broken freakin' neck!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

"The Animal".


----------



## Skullusion (Dec 19, 2013)

Reigns wont face him/beat him until wrestlemania time, as for Lesnars next opponent a rematch with Cena or batista will return.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Kong eventually escapes and rampages through New York City, captures Ann and is eventually killed by airplanes. Upon reaching Kong's body, Denham is heard to say that *"It wasn't the airplanes. It was Beauty killed the Beast."*
-Carl Denham, King Kong 1938

So it will be...




Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

After beating Cena so convincingly, I don't know who we could take serious. Cerntainly not Batista, Bryan is out of action and Orton doesn't make sense. Should be interesting.


----------



## Meth Hardon (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: How the hell can anyone beat Brock Lesnar on the roster?*



gamegenie said:


> He's not afraid of Brock Lesnar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm over-thinking the situation, but Lesnar put himself in a similar situation to Sting in WCW, such as when (like you stated) Sting fought them by himself. Potential foreshadowing? :dance


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately, either one of these two things will happen: cena gets the title back at noc or batista returns as the hero who can face lesnar.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I think Batista will come back and beat Lesnar for the belt then Rollins will cash in MITB on Batista and win the strap


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Batista vs Brock is gonna definitely happen sometime obviously between now and Mania, but first Cena has to no sell the beating and get his rematch.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

He'll lose it in a steel cage to ensure he doesn't get pinned, then Rollins will come down for the cash-in.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: How the hell can Roman beat Brock?*



Dirtnose said:


> That's the problem, in kayfabe terms, no one deserves to beat Lesnar now. WWE have completely shot themselves in the foot here. In kayfabe terms no one is better than Cena. Cena has been winning matches for years now and he very very rarely loses to anyone cleanly. So they have Brock step up and beat the shit out of the guy that has dominated everyone else for so long and WWE is left with no one to step up and beat Brock.
> 
> Lots of people here have said once Cena is gone WWE is screwed because they have no one to step up. It's kind of like that now. Who can they book that makes sense to beat Brock when Cena of all people even couldn't? I would say Rock and Taker are as good as Cena in kayfabe terms but obviously Taker already lost and Rock Lesnar is a good match but i'm not sure it would happen. I think WWE is going with Reigns but unless Reigns starts to looks incredibly strong in the upcoming months, even stronger than the push he is getting now, it's not going to work. I also would like a face Bray Wyatt vs Lesnar, but Wyatt has been booked so poorly these last few months that again in kayfabe Lesnar would destroy him.





Well duh, there should be a dominate guy on top, and a question in front of the fans mind saying "who is going to beat this guy" That's the problem with wrestling fans, is that they want everyone to be equal and have wins over each other. That's why there are so many flash in the pan guys is because people think it's better for a John Cena to put over "up and coming" unproven talent. Bray Wyatt heel or face kayfabe wise doesn't stand a chance against Lesnar regardless if Cena put him over or not.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Logically it can only be Bray Wyatt. I'd love to see Reigns go over Lesnar but I just think they way they've built Lesnar up it has to be a faction that takes him down, nobody can touch him 1 on 1.

A CM Punk return and a Heyman face turn would be the only other believable Brock loss.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

I would pick out of the following to face Brock over the next couple of months, that is, if the WWE builds this guys up first:

Batista
Cena (Rematch)
Roman Reigns
Daniel Bryan
Randy Orton
Cesaro
Sheamus
Ryback
Bad News Barrett - Bare knuckle fighter
Big Show - Please no
Luke Harper
Mark Henry


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

Jack Swagger.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Pro-wrestling is all about positioning. Look at Brock right now - the man who beat the streak & the man who mauled the man at the top of the mountain for the last decade or so - John Cena. Whoever beats Brock... What a position that man will be in as the man who beat the man who did all that.

See?

Pro-wrestling 101, kids.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Ramen Rings

Can't wait to see Lesnar run away from him in the build-up to WM 31.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Sting !

or maybe not 

Batista
Daniel Bryan
Cesaro
Orton

But I dont see how any1 can have a competitive match w/ Lesnar. Cena came into that match 100% storyline wise

And if you go with Orton- who can hit the RKO out of anywhere....you kind of diminish its power when Reigns kicked out of it last night imo


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

if Kane went back to The Demon Kane he could use his magical powers against Brock


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> if Kane went back to The Demon Kane he could use his magical powers against Brock


they could do a storyline where Brock is the monster heel who stole the title from raw and the authority tries to find someone to get it back. really anyone on the roster is fair game vs lesnar. goodguy or bad if you use that premise that they're fighting for wwe. its a new take on the invasion storyline


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> if Kane went back to The Demon Kane he could use his magical powers against Brock


Kind of like the Undertaker, right?








Kane would never be booked over the Undertaker.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Honestly, there is currently no one IMO who can step up against Lesnar. Batista is possibility but he'd need to work as a face and I don't know if that would work out.

If they're going with Cena then he needs to take a little break and maybe return at the Royal Rumble, win the match and challenge Brock for a match at Wrestlemania. But we have seen this scenario before.

Roman Reings is the guy I want to see to face Brock but I think even at Wrestlemania Reings isn't ready to face the beast. He still needs to improve a lot.

Randy Orton is a legitimate star but I'm not impressed with his working as a face. Orton could be challenger for the title though, but not the guy who eventually takes the belts form Brock.

Daniel Bryan and Brock would have a great match but I don't think Bryan is the guy who's going to beat him.

And then you can always dream... :rock4


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Kind of like the Undertaker, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the greatest flaw in his character. His entire existence is based around destroying the Undertaker. It's the only reason he came to the WWE and he couldn't do it. They can never have him appear stronger than the Undertaker based on that alone.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

EDIT: Double post, sorry.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

There is literally nobody who can face up to Lesnar right now and realistically go over.

Word is (as we all know) Reigns is being groomed for it, but I doubt he would look good as champ right now.

Cena was decimated by Lesnar, it's not realistic that he would win the title back.

Some said Orton. Really? He's spent most of the last year being booked to look like a bitch. There's a whole load of rehab on his character and credibility that needs to be done if he's going to be a realistic contender.

Currently the ONLY realistic contender is my mind is Triple H. And much as I like HHH, that kinda makes me sad. The only other option would be a returning CM Punk with how he looked against Lesnar last year, be we all know that isn't happening.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Kind of like the Undertaker, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Undertaker lost because he forgot to use his magic.

Maybe Undertaker could return and before retiring give his magical powers to Kane. 

Kane would then be reborn as Kane Prime with the powers of both.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> Undertaker lost because he forgot to use his magic.
> 
> Maybe Undertaker could return and before retiring give his magical powers to Kane.
> 
> Kane would then be reborn as Kane Prime with the powers of both.


:trips7


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

I can not see anyone on the roster who could go up against Brock after Cena. Lesnar looks untouchable right now.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Brock vs Adam estrogen Rose in a steel cage match with mma rules.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

To be fair, Batista did MMA for a while - if they actually played that up and didn't fuck up his return, he could face Brock.

Or Kurt Angle if his broken freakin' neck doesn't break again.

That's all I got lol the current roster has no believable challengers (yet).


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea, after essentially squashing Cena he is untouchable for now. Assuming WWE don't have him drop the title back at NOC (Which after last night doesn't look likely, thank god) then he should have a few ppv matches before Mania next year. 

They won't all be squash matches obviously and by the time Mania rolls around Reigns likely will have been built up huge. I'd expect him to break the record for most eliminations AGAIN in the rumble this year whilst winning it. 

So, that is IF they give Reigns their full backing. Another option is that they have Lesnar hold the title even longer. Maybe for a year til next Summerslam. If that is the case then I'd expect Daniel Bryan to win the rumble and get destroyed at Mania because they won't have Reigns lose obviously.

I think one way or another that whether its Mania next year or Summerslam or even Mania the year after.. It's Reigns going over Lesnar. If he is their guy then there is no other option for them. 

*Batista-* Too old/doesn't need it. *Orton -* Nowhere near strong enough credibility wise anymore. *Bryan-* Too small and it won't matter how over he is because he's never going over Lesnar now. 

*Cena -* This one worries me. You would think no chance after last night but he was booked so weak that maybe WWE do plan on having him ''Overcome dem oddz'' :cena5 

Those are the options apart from Reigns. Nobody looking particularly credible as of now.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lesnar is unstoppable...Angle wants back in WWE.

Lesnar vs Angle. WWE WHC match. BOOK IT.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Lesnar vs Bo Dallas

BO-LIEVE


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Seriously..no-one, brock is the big dog now, only one i can maybe see is big dave but even then he's too old and wasn't exactly booked strong when he returned. Fucking hope it aint reigns but in my mind reigns/brock will be the main event of 31


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

Doesn't Vince want Rock vs Brock at WM 31?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd love to see Dean Ambrose take him on. Now, obviously, he shouldn't be able to stand toe to toe with Lesnar one on one in a normal match but what I would do is make a match between them a Street Fight/Extreme Rules/NO Dq type of match where Ambrose uses his psychotic nature and intellect to beat Lesnar by the skin of his teeth.

And those promo exchanges between Heyman and Ambrose would be GOD tier.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

It'll be Reigns at WM 30, with both guys having misc. feuds from here on out. Reigns seems like he's really getting over, but just needs a little more work before he's ready for the big stage.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

bray wyatt tbh


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> I'd love to see Dean Ambrose take him on. Now, obviously, he shouldn't be able to stand toe to toe with Lesnar one on one in a normal match but what *I would do is make a match between them a Street Fight/Extreme Rules/NO Dq type of match where Ambrose uses his psychotic nature and intellect to beat Lesnar by the skin of his teeth.
> *
> And those promo exchanges between Heyman and Ambrose would be GOD tier.


Ambrose going over Lesnar, good lord. 

All that in bold sounds fine as long as Ambrose loses after 10-15 minutes. Ambrose can use his psychotic nature/intellect to get some offense in, but there's no way he should win if this match were to ever take place.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

IT's going to be a Cena rematch and then Batista most likely. At Wrestlemania? Most likely Roman and it will suck balls.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Roho said:


> Ambrose going over Lesnar, good lord.
> 
> All that in bold sounds fine as long as Ambrose loses after 10-15 minutes. Ambrose can use his psychotic nature/intellect to get some offense in, but there's no way he should win if this match were to ever take place.


I honestly don't think that it's a bad option as long as Ambrose gets the better of Seth Rollins in their feud and goes over on him. The entire roster seems to be so marginalized except for Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins and Rollins ain't beating Brock Lesnar since it wouldn't look all the believable and he has the briefcase so he doesn't need to fight him. Meanwhile, Roman Reigns still needs work because it looked like he could barely hang with Randy Orton and I don't think he'll be ready by WM 31. At least with Ambrose, he doesn't have to BEAT him in a straight up brawl since he really plays the role of a psycho nearly perfectly and can really sell all the offense he does with weapons and cheap shots.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

After what happened last night I don't see why people are suggesting Angle, Reigns, Bryan, etc. None of them will survive. Angle = health is so bad he has to use a wheel chair to get around, Reigns is too green to go through a match like that w/o botching a brutal spot, and Bryan is coming back from a neck injury.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Londrick said:


> After what happened last night I don't see why people are suggesting Angle, Reigns, Bryan, etc. None of them will survive. Angle = health is so bad he has to use a wheel chair to get around, Reigns is too green to go through a match like that w/o botching a brutal spot, and Bryan is coming back from a neck injury.


I guess that leaves one man 


Spoiler: a spoiler



:rock


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Batista is the most likely candidate before the inevitable Reigns/Lesnar feud. 

You could throw in a filler feud with Sheamus, Jericho, etc.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Bo Dallas will end Lesnar's reign of terror, all we have to do... is Bolieve!


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Shalashaska said:


> I guess that leaves one man
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a spoiler
> ...


Actually it leaves two men. 



Spoiler: a spoiler



:hogan2 

*Hogan's Fifth Comeback storyline*.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya know what... I wanna see Dolph step up to the challenge and challenge Brock. I wanna see Dolph look as impressive as ever and give us a HOPE just a mere HOPE that he might upset Brock, when Miz comes out and interferes. Dolph disposes of Miz, but ends up taking an F5 and that's that. 

Dolph gets elevated.

Doesn't have to be a feud... just a one match thing, tonight.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

*I'm Calling It Right Now*

Cena will turn heel or retire tonight. One of the two.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

I am so glad Brock Lesnar destroyed John Cena and became Champion.

But who is there to compete with him?? I asked this question a few weeks ago but I still dont have any answers?

People seem to think he will hold the title until he loses it to Reigns at WM. 

Ok, fair enough I can live with that. But who does he face in the mean time?

A Cena rematch at NOC. Ok. Then what?

Erm... Yes WWE can put anyone in a match with him but no one is going to be able to compete with him. Not after the way he destroyed Cena, and has already destroyed The Undertaker, Mark Henry, Big Show, CM Punk & HHH.

Randy Orton may give him half a good battle so theres one more PPV main event sorted.

They cant honestly expect us to see Daniel Bryan compete against him, or Shaemus. OR anyone!

The roster is so weak. so so weak!

No Goldbergs, Batistas, Kurt Angles, Eddie Guerreros, Chris Benoits, Stone Colds, HHHs, Rocks, Undertakers, Kanes anymore....

Just PG goody goodys who wouldnt stand a chance against any of the above names!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Batista.

Will Brock Lesnar defend the title at every PPV until WM31? He may only wrestle a few times... Orton, Batista, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Batista, Rusev, Sheamus.

If WWE really tried, maybe even Sting.Things are not as dire as they seem.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*



Winter's cooling said:


> Batista, Rusev, Sheamus.
> 
> If WWE really tried, maybe even Sting.Things are not as dire as they seem.


Batista? the guy who tapped out to Bryan? No, he clearly showed hes past it on his dyer return.

Daniel Bryan? If Lesnar can man handle Cena then its just not worth puttin Bryan in the ring with him is it.

Rusev, well he has a good physique but can only just beat Jack Swagger. Lesnar would destroy him


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*



DonkMunk316 said:


> Batista? the guy who tapped out to Bryan? No, he clearly showed hes past it on his dyer return.
> 
> Daniel Bryan? If Lesnar can man handle Cena then its just not worth puttin Bryan in the ring with him is it.
> 
> Rusev, well he has a good physique but can only just beat Jack Swagger. Lesnar would destroy him


Lesnar lost to HHH just two years ago.The same man that Bryan beat, before moving on to destroy Evolution, all in one night.Don't get me wrong, Lesnar shouldn't have lost to H, and Bryan shouldn't have been booked that strong, but it is what it is.

And Batista-Lesnar is a dream match.Him tapping out to super-bryan doesn't change that.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

:vince5 Roman Reigns is gonna beat him at WrestleMania 31 and then he'll exploded into trillions of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Can't see Hollywood batista wanting to get a savage beat down from lesnar, unless he's already gotta deal


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

I wish that Jericho had beaten Bray. They could've built up a nice rivalry between Y2J and Brock Lesnar for Night of Champions. Then I'd have Orton/Lesnar for Hell in a Cell and Lesnar/ Batista for Survivor Series - with Brock doing to Batista what he did to John Cena. After that, 'Stone Cold', The Rock and Hogan all get beat downs before he drops the strap to D-Bry at 'mania 31.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

I have a gut feeling WWE are going to try and bring Batista back as a Face! fpalm


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Lesnar got Thank You Lesnar chants last night, if Batista comes back and jumps the WWE title line, he'll probably be booed even worse than his first return.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Nobody, such a shame that Lesnar works such a limited schedule he could of carried the belt for over a year like Punk did.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

I'm interested in 1-800Fella vs Lesnar.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

As much of a great moment as it was in terms of a historical standpoint to see Lesnar absolutely destroy Cena to win the title (definitely his biggest loss & one we'll never see again), WWE have theoretically shot themselves in the foot at the same time. After absolutely demolishing the company's 'biggest star' from start to finish, it makes Lesnar look incredibly strong. But, aside from Cena, there is not a single member of the roster who is believable enough to take the strap. Not Wyatt. Not Batista. Not Orton. Not Reigns - nobody. 

In the meantime, they need to keep Lesnar's momentum running. I wouldn't be surprised to see a SummerSlam rematch between the two at NOC. I don't think anybody outside of the WWE is entirely certain what schedule Lesnar will be working now that he's the Champ (now he's been given more responsibility, he might be persuaded into working more dates?). One thing is for certain though, if Reigns is the 'go-to' guy in terms of being the one to defeat Lesnar for the strap, he's going to need to be worked on a hell of a lot from now until 'Mania (or whenever they decide to pull the trigger). Right now, he's nowhere near ready enough to be the Champion, especially if it comes to defeating a guy like Lesnar in the process.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's a thought - Ambrose - the guy who can take beating after beating but who is crazy enough to come back for more. Would be interesting, but I think Ambrose might die in the process 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cell Waters (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

BROCK LESNAR is in a league of his own. [joke]They should just have him crush everyone, because there is no one crediable enough to beat him.[/joke] But seriously, Lesnar is the best thing about WWE. Paul Heyman is gold, Lesnar is gold. Now lets hope Lesnar is around more often since he's champion.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Batista/sheamus Vs lesnar would be great to watch.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

You know what I Think how it should have gone ????

Ambrose DEFEATED Seth,he wins with the curbstomp . crowd goes crazy

Kane comes out, says : you shouldn't have done that Dean

SSCCRREEEEAAACCHH DUUUN DUUN DUN DUNN

BROCK LESNAR comes out and destroys Ambrose , sets up Ambrose Vs Brock, Ambrose feuds with Brock, but gets mangled, but then at* Royal Rumble Ambrose beats Lesnar for the title*, but then *SETH CASHES IN ON AMBROSE*, setting up for Rollins Vs Ambrose main event at Wrestlemania.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

His title run could be the GOAT if he faces Bryan, Ambrose, Sheamus & possibly Cena again. :banderas


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

HHH, Cena and Bryan are the only ones legit enough to face Lesnar atm.

It's why I'm pissed about them fucking up Cesaro after Mania, Cesaro should have top tier ring status by now and seen as a credible in-ring threat to every wrestler in the company, he and Lesnar could have worked an awesome short program where Heyman turns on Cesaro costing him any chance of the title but getting a massive face rub as the payoff.

Fucking creative.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Goldusto ... that is a belter of a scenario. 

I would love to see Ambrose take on the Lesnar challenge tbh, it would be an incredible match, his character is crazy enough to do it. As we have seen in the past with Punk and the likes, it takes tenacity to do a number and get a great match out of Lesnar. Never say die without the goody goody fair play crap, Sheamus is also this type of player and i can't think of another who just keeps coming back up for more, maybe Ryback? 

Oh and i clean forgot about Cesaro, who wants to see Cesaro swing Lesnar?? MEEEEE!!! who wants to see Cesaro UFO Lesnar??? MEEEEE!!! Who wants to see cesaro Neutralise Lesnar? MEEEEEEE!!! lol.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

The only person left for Brock Lesnar to face is himself. He develops schizophrenia and hallucinates all kinds of stuff. WM 31, he comes out with the world title and tells Justin Roberts to announce his opponent's name "and the challenger weighed at 300lbs, BRRROOOCK LESNARR!". After 30 mins of vigorous shadowboxing and suplexing his imaginary opponent, he tires out and collapses. Seth Rollins runs down to the ring, cashes in his MITB briefcase and becomes the new world champ


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

I don't think anyone can credibly compete with him right now.

The only way I can see getting the title off him is putting him in one of those last man standing matches and win by trapping him with a forklift or something.


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Bo Dallas


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Batista, Roman Reigns, Kurt Angle if the WWE brings him back


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

I asked my mate this question after Summerslam. He replied with 'GOOOOOOOLDBERG'

(He's the biggest Goldberg mark ever)


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

Sheamus could be a worthy challenger if he gets some of the edge back in his character. Orton COULD have been one if he had not lost to Reigns cleanly. I would add Daniel Bryan but I'll have to see how he changes his moveset when he comes back. Their strengths and weaknesses are different enough to make it believable. If booked properly, I would add Cesaro to the mix as well. But he's not so he's not worthy.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

If they hadn't botched all of Cesaro's momentum up, he could have feuded with Lesnar. That's why it makes no sense to have Cesaro jobbing all the time. He's big, strong, and good in ring. That could have been a feud at least at a minor PPV, but no, right when Cesaro was getting over they ruined him and now he jobs every week.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

It's a case where now they have to really build someone up to look unstoppable now to compete with Lesnar. The look, the moveset it all has to be in place for the victory over him to look legit. 

Roman Reigns is pretty cool. We get that, but does he look a threat to Lesnar? Not at all. 

I've suggested it in other threads but the ideal candidate for me is Ryback. Yes atm he is in a goofy tag team but that could all be rectified in a matter of months with the right build up and the backing of WWE. 

Roman Reigns is still going to be a multiple time world champion regardless but if you want someone to conquer the beast then they themselves should be a ''Monster'' as well or the crowd will have the same reaction they do every time Cena ''Conquers'' someone. Indifference.

Imagine Ryback starting to rebuild his cred by defeating Sheamus for the US title (These two have fantastic chemistry in-ring and it's the perfect opponent to start getting the feed me more chants going again) 

Then he starts getting challenged one by one by every other ''Big Guy'' in the company. Henry, Big Show, Khali, whoever else. One by one he decimates them and gets to showcase the strength and power we know he has and he ends the matches with the big meathook clothesline and the Shellshock. This would look HUGELY impressive on these guys and we know he has the strength to do it. 

The guy isn't lacking in charisma either and he'd be much improved on the mic from 2012. He'd have the Feed me more chant in full swing and he'd be a candidate for the Royal Rumble by January no doubt. 

In fact even if you wanted the build to go on longer then get Ryback a credible big name opponent for Mania (Goldberg maybe? if he's over enough by that point), have Brock go over The Rock in a big money dream match and then build Ryback vs Brock for Summerslam next year where it will be one year since Brock won the title. 

I think the match is $$$ for WWE with the right build and Ryback would be a great bad ass babyface character, something WWE do lack.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Honestly, who can Lesnar even compete with ?*

That's why Lesnar as champion is interesting. For once, the villain is indestructible so who can beat him? Much better than classic weak ass he el champions.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

This man also from the NFC North region is our only hope:


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I think it all depends on Daniel Bryan. I would have Bryan come back and tell Lesnar that he wants him while everybody worries about health and if he can take a beating from Lesnar. The Authority of course won't give him the match at Royal Rumble but gives to the returning Cena. In the meantime, Bryan puts his career on the line against Rollins for the MITB.

At Royal Rumble, Bryan beats Rollins while Lesnar defeats Cena in a tough match. Heyman starts bragging again and out comes The Rock and lay Brock then Bryan cashes in.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I can sense Batista returning as Face. Oh jeez! fpalm


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Indywrestlersrule said:


> Seriously good job in making Brock look unstoppable but how the hell can they realistically book Roman over Brock? Especially if the Roman from tonight shows up?


Brock will continue squashing other guys (probably Bootista and Sheamus) until WM when Reigns beats him. Until then they will use those months to build up Reigns. 

The only thing I haven't figured out is what they are doing with Rollins and his MITB case unless they plan to have him fail like Cena and Sandow.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

the modern myth said:


> I wish that Jericho had beaten Bray. They could've built up a nice rivalry between Y2J and Brock Lesnar for Night of Champions. Then I'd have Orton/Lesnar for Hell in a Cell and Lesnar/ Batista for Survivor Series - with Brock doing to Batista what he did to John Cena. After that, 'Stone Cold', The Rock and Hogan all get beat downs before he drops the strap to D-Bry at 'mania 31.


While we're at it, let's have a 13 yr old girl hit a home run off of Clayton Kershaw. And have Justin Bieber beat up Jon Jones. Or maybe I can slam dunk over Dwight Howard.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm still holding out hope for Bryan vs Lesnar for the title at WM 31 :mark:

It'd be so easy to set up, too. Depending on if Bryan is healthy enough that is. Bryan can come back and win the RR, and with Lesnar now being aligned with the Authority it'd be a bit more personal than it would've been otherwise

I know a few people won't buy into the match considering Bryan's size but his feud with Punk was great and he's not that much bigger than Bryan. I have no doubt Bryan and Lesnar would put on a classic :


----------



## BarrackLesnar (Aug 1, 2014)

:henry1


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> I'm still holding out hope for Bryan vs Lesnar for the title at WM 31 :mark:
> 
> It'd be so easy to set up, too. Depending on if Bryan is healthy enough that is. Bryan can come back and win the RR, and with Lesnar now being aligned with the Authority it'd be a bit more personal than it would've been otherwise
> 
> I know a few people won't buy into the match considering Bryan's size but his feud with Punk was great *and he's not that much bigger than Bryan*.I have no doubt Bryan and Lesnar would put on a classic :


Bryan is like 5"8, Punk is 6"1 or 6"2. That's a pretty big difference.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Bryan is like 5"8, Punk is 6"1 or 6"2. That's a pretty big difference.


Yeah, he's taller, but Bryan makes up for it by having more muscle


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Reigns then Rollins cashes in.

The only solution I can see possible & likely to happen.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

If Batista is going to return, than I would think he'll want another shot at the title.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Waiting for this GOAT return and to take on Brock :mark:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

They are not going to have him lose anytime soon.

In order for him to get beaten and the Cena/Taker matches to still matter they will have to use a different approach.

They will have him beat the next guy but more competitively than it was against Cena, you can't just go from destroying Cena to losing to another Wrestler right away, that's not good for Business or Storylines. Then the guy after that will have an even more competitive match against him. And only THEN, after Lesnar beating tougher and tougher challenges will it even become a viable Option to have him lose and even that is a big IF, it all depends on his schedule and how many matches he can pull together. 

Basically, the next two feuds will be guys for Lesnar to steamroll in order to keep up his Momentum with the guy after that finally making his moment, if at all while making the dominance of Lesnar less and less overwhelming. This is honestly the only organic way to use him. Whoever wrestles him next is guaranteed to job to him so if you care about wins/losses you shouldn't want it to be one of the guys you cheer for unless you don't mind them losing.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm going to guess eventually Sting is going to get a run off Lesnar. It could be believable and I think that might be a WM fallback if Taker isn't able.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm only really interested in seeing Orton/Lesnar and Batista/Lesnar. I don't want any cash in bullshit until Lesnar has dropped the title to someone else.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine Lesnar beating Ambrose to a bloody pulp whilst Ambrose just smiles through it and begs for more. They have something big with Ambrose. Not saying Ambrose is on Cenas, Lesnars, Takers etc level but you HAVE to build stars. This is the way to do it.

Though personally I can see Lesnar/Bryan being THE match. Bryan defeated HHH, Orton and Batista in one night and has beaten Cena, hes the only logical choice especially as considering he was stripped due to injury he deserves a shot, I can see him defeating Lesnar out of no where with running knee, Lesnar going ape shit and ripping him apart causing Rollins to cash in, setting up a triple threat, Lesnar doesn't get pinned but moves on to feud with Batista/Orton or something.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Imagine Lesnar beating Ambrose to a bloody pulp whilst Ambrose just smiles through it and begs for more. They have something big with Ambrose. Not saying Ambrose is on Cenas, Lesnars, Takers etc level but you HAVE to build stars. This is the way to do it.
> 
> Though personally I can see Lesnar/Bryan being THE match. Bryan defeated HHH, Orton and Batista in one night and has beaten Cena, hes the only logical choice especially as considering he was stripped due to injury he deserves a shot, I can see him defeating Lesnar out of no where with running knee, Lesnar going ape shit and ripping him apart causing Rollins to cash in, setting up a triple threat, Lesnar doesn't get pinned but moves on to feud with Batista/Orton or something.


Ambrose jobbing to Lesnar actually sounds like a good Idea. It makes no sense for Lesnar to lose his next feud so they may just aswell feed him so up-and comping Superstar to make that guy look like a bigger deal than he actually is as Ambrose wouldn't face such a big star otherwise. 

The CM Punk/Lesnar match is proof that you don't need to win a match against Lesnar as long as you get your ass beat and still don't surrender and show "heart and soul" you're good to go. The only problem I have is Deans offense...his punches look too bad to make it a good match unless he magically learns to work stiff as hell. Maybe there is somebody better for that role? Maybe Bray Wyatt?


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Daniel Bryan is not really an option at this point until he heals up from those nagging injuries. Currently no one can really feud with him and be credible. Batista and a returning Kurt Angle are the only choices I can see to be a threat to Lesnar's title reign. Roman Reigns could be as well but that won't be visited until about next year.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Sting is the one to beat the one in 21-1 and the 1 who beat Mr. #1 in the company. Its the only way to bring back Sting. They fk'd up the Taker/Sting GOAT match and this is all that is left. That or we need a Ryback build. No one else can beat him. Period.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

If Bryan beats Lesnar we riot.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

King BOOKAH said:


> Sting is the one to beat the one in 21-1 and the 1 who beat Mr. #1 in the company. Its the only way to bring back Sting. They fk'd up the Taker/Sting GOAT match and this is all that is left. That or we need a Ryback build. No one else can beat him. Period.


 Batista, Daniel Bryan, and Roman Reigns are guys that could conceivably take the belt off Lesnar.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> Sting is the one to beat the one in 21-1 and the 1 who beat Mr. #1 in the company. Its the only way to bring back Sting. They fk'd up the Taker/Sting GOAT match and this is all that is left. That or we need a Ryback build. No one else can beat him. Period.


Ryback beating Lesnar :lmao


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

619Animal said:


> Batista, Daniel Bryan, and Roman Reigns are guys that could conceivably take the belt off Lesnar.


Batista, yes.

Bryan, no.

Reigns, not ready yet.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Imagine Lesnar beating Ambrose to a bloody pulp whilst Ambrose just smiles through it and begs for more. They have something big with Ambrose. Not saying Ambrose is on Cenas, Lesnars, Takers etc level but you HAVE to build stars. This is the way to do it.
> 
> Though personally I can see Lesnar/Bryan being THE match. Bryan defeated HHH, Orton and Batista in one night and has beaten Cena, hes the only logical choice especially as considering he was stripped due to injury he deserves a shot, I can see him defeating Lesnar out of no where with running knee, Lesnar going ape shit and ripping him apart causing Rollins to cash in, setting up a triple threat, Lesnar doesn't get pinned but moves on to feud with Batista/Orton or something.


yes like that scene in fight club where tyler is getting beat up by lou


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> Ryback beating Lesnar :lmao


You must have missed Ryback at his peak. he was the hottest thing we had since Lesnar until he was buried.

Its far more plausible than Bryan doing it.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

david otunga will sue him


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bryan no, Roman isn't ready yet but i'd be all for Batista definitely. Brock/Batista & Brock/Orton are the only Brock matches i'm interested in seeing really. Not bothered by anyone else.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> yes like that scene in fight club where tyler is getting beat up by lou


:mark:

Then you have the picture of Heyman and Lesnar looking terrified.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

What about Randy Orton? He made a legend killer reference and Lesnar can be classified somewhat as a legend now.


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

thebobjones said:


> The only way Bryan could defeat Brock at Mania...
> 
> 
> 1) Brock is squashing Bryan, Bryan is getting reversals here and there but ultimately squashed
> ...


Or they can make it into a squash match with Daniel Bryan trying his best to stay in the fight and kicking out of everything Brock throws at him, Brock either turns over-confident or frustated and creates an opening for Daniel Bryan to win the match via surprise (roll-up) or his finisher.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Cue Cena in a Rocky-like training montage to return stronger than ever and slay the beast!








WWE2014 said:


> Or they can make it into a squash match with Daniel Bryan trying his best to stay in the fight and kicking out of everything Brock throws at him, Brock either turns over-confident or frustated and creates an opening for Daniel Bryan to win the match via surprise (roll-up) or his finisher.


Very Rocky-like! They can even have some rematches where the same thing keeps happening and we just have to throw up our hands and accept that Bryan, somehow, has Lesnar's number.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

It has to be Orton or a Rollins cash in for me. Or CM Punk.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

It's either Bryan, Ambrose, Reigns or Cena. Take your pick but there's no doubt in my mind it's one of those four.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

#Mark said:


> It's either Bryan, Ambrose, Reigns or Cena. Take your pick but there's no doubt in my mind it's one of those four.


out of those 4 who do you think gets cheered going up against Lesnar?


----------



## El_Dandy44 (Jul 7, 2014)

Undertaker - Wrestmania 31


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle if he comes back


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena then Orton then reigns


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

Superman Reigns, with his Superman Punch and his Superman Samoan Drop and his Superman Spear


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Sting
Roman Reigns
The Rock
Batista
Goldberg
The Undertaker (Rematch at Wrestlemania)
Orton as another guaranteed win for Lesnar.

Based on size but not booking Ryback.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Daniel Bryan to be the man to do it it could be done belivably too he could catch Lesnar out with a new pin type move or something we not seen before what he learned in Japan or something.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Fissiks said:


> out of those 4 who do you think gets cheered going up against Lesnar?


Bryan and Ambrose for sure. Reigns maybe. Cena definetely a no.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

While Lesnar defeated Taker.. Bryan freaking took down HHH in one match with a broken shoulder and got double teamed by Orton and Batista and still won..

Think about it guys..

Lesnar should win if they ever face but Bryan is credible enough in terms of kayfabe..


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

I'd love to see Daniel Bryan win the title from Lesnar. 

But, I think we'll be seeing Reigns do that.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

He may put up a decent fight but kayfabe terms, no one should be Brock. If Cena, the 15 time World Champion, and probably the greatest kayfabe terms got destroyed by Lesnar, no one can.

I don't like Reigns' superman booking but superman is the only person that can defeat the beast.

Bryan and Brock would have a great match if it was allowed to be competitive but I doubt it would.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Bryan defeating Lesnar would be a shame. Lesnar is coming off breaking the streak and absolutely destroying the man who's dominated this business for the last 8 years or so.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Even with his strong booking, It would still be kinda weird to see Bryan vs Lesnar. I mean, look at Bryan's size. Lesnar could F5 him and make him spin like 15 times before he lands :hayden3






































:brock3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Bryan vs Brock might be one of the greatest matches of all time. Think Punk vs Brock but a 100 times better. DB is the perfect underdog, have him bring out his viscous side and he'll make it look believable for those who would complain about him beating Brock.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

INB4 Shackles or some other anti-kayfabe mark pops up to say that kayfabe is dead because everyone knows that the WWE is fake.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

They will have someone like Reigns or Batista face Lesnar they will lose but Lesnar will be fatigued and hurting. Rollins comes out, cashes in, curb stomps Lesnar and wins. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Good underdog story but you know these "it's real to me dammits" on here won't like it


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Sith Rollins said:


> Bryan vs Brock might be one of the greatest matches of all time. Think Punk vs Brock but a 100 times better. DB is the perfect underdog, have him bring out his *viscous* side and he'll make it look believable for those who would complain about him beating Brock.


Epic Typo! :bow

Is Lesnar going to see how well Bryan's blood, vomit, and urine flows out of his body! LOL.

I love typos that are completely different words that still put a spin on what you were trying to say :>. I believe you meant vicious.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Roman Reings is 100x less credible than Bryan lol..


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Exactly, OP... I've been saying this. All the people on the forum saying Bryan doesn't have the cred to beat Lesnar must have shorter memories than Charles Barkley.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

But he's too small and looks like a dwarf OP. 

Who cares about his ability in the ring and the fact he's fought bigger guys before. It's like you think being one of the best hard hitting wrestlers in the world actually matters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

As much as I don't like Bryan, this would be by far the greatest underdog story in the history of the WWE. WrestleMania 31, the most natural, dominant athlete in WWE history (ok, it's really Kurt Angle but it's Brock since Angle's not here), legit UFC champion badass, super pushed by the corporation from DAY ONE, after giving out the worst beating he's ever given out, falls to the guy that management HATES, the small, scrappy, common man underdog that never should've made it to the WWE in the first place but accomplished his dreams through sheer detirmination, hard work and an unrivaled connection with the crowd. This is straight out of the movies, it's a timeless story.

I couldn't fault them for wanting to do it, even though I want a vastly different story told at Mania, with Dean Ambrose being that underdog.

Instead they'll go with the shitty guy who can't work or talk a lick and who everybody already knows is going to win before the bell rings.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Now is the time to build Cesaro back up. Tell me it wouldn't be a thing of beauty to see Leanar in the big swing?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

I much rather have Bryan win than Reings win.. Many can agree on this.. Reings is like Cena 2.0


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

So basically...










*VS*










Can Daniel Bryan overcome Brock Lesnar with nothing more than the power of HEART?


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



own1997 said:


> He may put up a decent fight but kayfabe terms, no one should be Brock. If Cena, the 15 time World Champion, and probably the greatest kayfabe terms got destroyed by Lesnar, no one can.
> 
> I don't like Reigns' superman booking but superman is the only person that can defeat the beast.
> 
> Bryan and Brock would have a great match if it was allowed to be competitive but I doubt it would.


You can easily work around that. Just have Lesnar dominate until Bryan find an opening and smack his knees a couple of times with a chair. Daniel could easily get away with it and still get cheared since it´s a classic David vs Goliat match.


----------



## TheAlphaCena (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Anybody but Bryan


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

INB4 muscle marks and "legitimacy" marks come in to say that Daniel Bryan is too small and it'd be unbelievable if he beat Brock Lesnar. If ANY wrestler on the roster beat Brock Lesnar, it wouldn't be believable at all. WWE is practically screaming that sentiment out to you by constantly having Heyman accentuate his NCAA and UFC accolades.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Barry Horowitz said:


> So basically...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







i support this 100%


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Brandough said:


> Good underdog story but you know these "it's real to me dammits" on here won't like it


Why does everything have to be such a mark war? I'm a fan of Bryan and Lesnar and i think they could put on a great match and I'd like to see it. 

I would not like to see Bryan be the one to take the title from him though, yes i would like someone more plausible. 

Bryan doesn't even gain from it if we are honest. He's as over as anyone is ever gonna be and it's not like if he wins he is going to look like some legit beast, he'll still be 5 ft 8 190 lbs and just a loveable babyface character because that's what he is and always will be now.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Jesus Cena and Reings marks... I want to see Bryan fight Lesnar the same way Punk fought Lesnar.. I like it that way.. How Punk just only attacks from the air or kicks.. Its how you bring down a big man in real life you were them...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Fissiks said:


> out of those 4 who do you think gets cheered going up against Lesnar?


I'd say Bryan, Ambrose and possibly Reigns would all get cheered (depends on the crowd). 

I think Reigns is their guy but I am not sure if he can sustain this level of crowd support for the next eight months unless WWE changes his booking and allows him to show more. He does a lot of things very well but I don't think the WWE's booking does him any favors. I can see some crowd resentment forming unless the WWE caters to his strengths instead of booking him like Cena.

Bryan is probably their plan B just in case Reigns doesn't take off, out of all the options I'd personally prefer it to be Bryan since he can put on the best match possible with Lesnar (plus the story told could make it an all time Wrestlemania feud). He'll definitely be even more over upon his return. The only problem is I'm not convinced they want to give Bryan that big Wrestlemania rub for the second year in a row. 

Then, we have Ambrose. Someone I'm not even sure they're considering now but I am certain they will by the time Wrestlemania rolls around. I think Ambrose is going to be catching on like a wildfire shortly and soon he'll be the most over guy in the company bar none. Then the WWE will be forced to commit to him as a top guy. I'd love to see the story Ambrose and Lesnar could tell: I mean, Ambrose is the only guy halfway crazy enough to want to face Lesnar right?

Cena is their absolute last resort just in case neither of the guys I mentioned are ready. They can do this grandiose resentment story and have Cena win his 16th world title to end Mania. It's definitely plausible but I doubt it'll come to that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Reigns (by the time the rumble hits) would be more credible and a much more safer option than Bryan...


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Cena was the most credible man, if he couldn't do it....you want me to believe bryan will?

It would be a shame if bryan won, reigns needs the streak rub to replace cena.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Parker said:


> Reigns (by the time the rumble hits) would be more credible and a much more safer option than Bryan...


NO! NO REINGS! Sure in kayfabe he would be but this guy sucks ass and the match would suck donkey dick.. I want to see Bryan fight Lesnar like Punk fought Lesnar.. We all know how good Punk vs Lesnar was guys..

Edit: Wait not even in kayfabe.. Reings got his ass almost beat by Orton he just decided to no sell it.. Bryan beat HHH and then Orton and Batista with a fucking broken shoulder you all have amnesia because in kayfabe he is credible.. Reings < Bryan right now.. Reings can fuck off because Bryan is better than Reings.. Bryan is credible enough.. All of you have amnesia and just ignore Wrestlemania 30's first match and the main event.. Ugh some people here


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

YEAH :lmao 2ft 100 pound midget defeats* BROCK FUCKING LESNAR* :lmao.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



xD7oom said:


> YEAH :lmao 2ft 100 pound midget defeats* BROCK FUCKING LESNAR* :lmao.


The same midget that defeated the kings of kings,Orton and Batista in one night mate :cool2

Edit: With a broken shoulder too bitch? We all know he is credible enough in this current roster :cool2

Tell me who had a bigger wins in 2014 than Bryan? Guess who? Brock Lesnar..


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Are people being serious about a beaten up old Sting challenging the beast incarnate?

I like Sting and he has a role to play, but Lesnar would brutalize the poor guy


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

THe world needs the return of Gillberg. Now more than ever.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

A fatal four way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Batista and Lesnar never faced one another. It would be The Animal vs The Beast. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Obviously...


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Dilan Omer said:


> The same midget that defeated the kings of kings,Orton and Batista in one night mate :cool2
> 
> Edit: With a broken shoulder too bitch? We all know he is credible enough in this current roster :cool2
> 
> Tell me who had a bigger wins in 2014 than Bryan? Guess who? Brock Lesnar..


You spelled Reigns wrong in your signature.

And I made a thread about who in the history of WWE would be credible (kayfabe) to defeat this Brock Lesnar and Bryan was put on my "probably not credible" list and I'm sticking to it. It would be so so stupid to have a little guy defeat Lesnar.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

I could maybe buy him as a legit threat if either he's booked like Benoit(ie no happy gee willerkers crap, limiting the yes crap, just be more of an intense, no nonsense badass) or if the match is booked like Eddie vs Brock NWO 2004. Otherwise he's gonna look like a complete idiot. Plus he's already over. He doesn't need to beat him. What does he gain out of it? They could use new stars.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

it's not that he is the most credible it is the fact that he is probably the only guy that won't get booed if he beats Lesnar.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Lesnar should not loose another match until his last match in WWE. He can't loose to a little twerp like Bryan. I'm sorry, I like Bryan as much as the next guy, but they can't have this tiny guy defeat one of the baddest men on the planet, and that's kayfabe and not... He can take out Triple H as much as he wants, he's not Brock Lesnar. For Brock Lesnar to pretty much dominate John Cena in 2 straight matches with little to no offense by Cena, they can't have Bryan beat him. That's fucked.. Brock would whip him around the ring like a rag doll.


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't see any reason in multi-man matches. What's the point in making him look so good if they are just going to have no-one beat him directly? There should at-least be a payoff to it all and I don't see it happening with a multi-man match where he isn't even going to be beat. Especially considering he isn't full-time either, it's best for someone to get the "rub" off of him so that they have at-least gotten something long-term out of it and a new star.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Marv95 said:


> I could maybe buy him as a legit threat if either he's booked like Benoit(ie no happy gee willerkers crap, limiting the yes crap, just be more of an intense, no nonsense badass) or if the match is booked like Eddie vs Brock NWO 2004. Other wise he's gonna look like a complete idiot.


Eddie and Benoit (ESPECIALLY Benoit) had a much more menacing look than Bryan does. He looks like a fucking flabby hippy. Flabby hippies do not beat Brock Lesnar. If they want it to seem legitimate, it has to be someone with a very impressive physique.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Guys I'm talking about the current roster.. There are lots more that are credible but Rock is gone and Batista eh...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Eddie Guerrero same height as Bryan and he beat Lesnar I don't wanna hear Nathan


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



mikehayman said:


> Eddie and Benoit (ESPECIALLY Benoit) had a much more menacing look than Bryan does. He looks like a fucking flabby hippy. Flabby hippies do not beat Brock Lesnar. If they want it to seem legitimate, it has to be someone with a very impressive physique.


You have a point but who else in kayfabe can beat Lesnar? Rock? Batista? Reings?

Punk would have defeated Lesnar if Heyman did not cheat so is he credible? But he quit so he wont..

They need to build Cesaro up then I guess..

Or make Bryan more badass and heel since he is the most credible in the current roster.. Current..


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



mikehayman said:


> Eddie and Benoit (ESPECIALLY Benoit) had a much more menacing look than Bryan does. He looks like a fucking flabby hippy. Flabby hippies do not beat Brock Lesnar. If they want it to seem legitimate, it has to be someone with a very impressive physique.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Brandough said:


> Eddie Guerrero same height as Bryan and he beat Lesnar I don't wanna hear Nathan


Again I point to their physiques. Who's more credible?










or


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Nah, TOO SMALL :vince3 :HHH2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



mikehayman said:


> Again I point to their physiques. Who's more credible?


Modified.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Tardbasher12 said:


>


He's 6'1" and 250 lbs. Daniel Bryan is 5'9" and maybe 190 lbs.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



mikehayman said:


> Eddie and Benoit (ESPECIALLY Benoit) had a much more *menacing look* than Bryan does. He looks like a fucking flabby hippy. Flabby hippies do not beat Brock Lesnar. If they want it to *seem legitimate*, it *has to be someone with a very impressive physique.*


.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Bryan's easily credible enough to challenge Lesnar. Have him be a little more badass and you've got a classic David vs Goliath match. 

Reigns is fucking garbage. The only other credible options they have are Rock and Batista, or at a stretch Cesaro (if creative gave a rat's ass about him).

Part of me wants to see Barrett vs Lesnar, I know it's a bit random but if they played up how hard Barrett is in real life, could make for a good match.

But yes, Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar please :mark:

EDIT: Physiques shouldn't/don't matter as much as they do. Guerrero and Benoit had better physiques than Bryan, but they were on steroids and both of them passed away whilst working for WWE. Bigger picture here.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Modified.


What's your point here? Everyone knows Brock wasn't 100% for that fight anyway but that's neither here nor there. We are talking about kayfabe wrestlers to take down a legitimate monster athlete here. Daniel Bryan is not a world-class fighter so I don't know why you're trying to throw Cain Velasquez in here to prove a point?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

No, just no. Bryan isn't credible in terms of beating Lesnar at all, it'd be embarrassingly unrealistic. Why don't we have Hornswoggle go over The Rock whilst we're at it too?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Brandough said:


> Eddie Guerrero same height as Bryan and he beat Lesnar I don't wanna hear Nathan


He also had help and "cheated" to win. Plus this was pre-UFC Brock.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Zigberg said:


> No, just no. Bryan isn't credible in terms of beating Lesnar at all, it'd be embarrassingly unrealistic.


What makes you say that? Is it just because of Bryan's size? Because Bork is a UFC fighter and Bryan isn't?

It is unrealistic yes, but Bryan beating Triple H, and Orton, and Batista in the same night with a fucked up shoulder and almost getting stretchered out of the match is pretty unrealistic too. All big guys with strong physiques.

Not a dig at you, just curious for your reasoning


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

I'd like to see Orton get a shot.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The better question is: who controls Brock Lesnar now? That has the potential for some great angles. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



OddSquad said:


> What makes you say that? Is it just because of Bryan's size? Because Bork is a UFC fighter and Bryan isn't?
> 
> It is unrealistic yes, but Bryan beating Triple H, and Orton, and Batista in the same night with a fucked up shoulder and almost getting stretchered out of the match is pretty unrealistic too. All big guys with strong physiques.
> 
> Not a dig at you, just curious for your reasoning


The only reason that even happened in the first place is because WWE decided to cave and give the fans what they wanted. Batista was supposed to be the man.

Now that I think of it, that should be the match. Batista vs. Brock. The window is small for this to happen. I'm not saying Batista should win, but they should definitely go at it.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



OddSquad said:


> What makes you say that? Is it just because of Bryan's size? Because Bork is a UFC fighter and Bryan isn't?
> 
> It is unrealistic yes, but Bryan beating Triple H, and Orton, and Batista in the same night with a fucked up shoulder and almost getting stretchered out of the match is pretty unrealistic too.
> 
> Not a dig at you, just curious for your reasoning


Just simply because it's so highly unrealistic, there is hardly a single thing of note that Bryan out scores Lesnar in in the ring. Lesnar is bigger, stronger, more powerful, tougher, a better overall athlete and of course, a legitimate MMA world champion and amateur wrestling champion.

I genuinely don't know who should take the title off of Lesnar, but it damn sure ain't Bryan.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Obviously...



That's him! That's the guy who's gonna beat Lesnar!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

You guys don't get it. The fans will DEMAND that D-Bry face the beast at the big show, and just as it was in David and Goliath, D-Bry will slay the beast. It's as simple as that. D-Bry has beaten Cena, HHH, Batista, Orton etc, ofcourse he's credible.

Oh and to Mike Hayman comparing Eddie to Bryan, I say one thing: Steroids aren't allowed anymore.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Agreed OP. Keep in mind guys that this is the guy who first beat HHH (who's beaten Brock) and then Orton/Batista in the same night. If booking can play up Bryan's speed and in-ring intelligence, then he could be the guy to take the strap off Lesnar at WM 31


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

I think Brock vs. Bryan would be a great match. From now until Mania, you could have Brock basically having squash matches against all challengers, but then Bryan will come along and he will be smarter and wrestle a different type of match. It would be great.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Zigberg said:


> Just simply because it's so highly unrealistic, there is hardly a single thing of note that Bryan out scores Lesnar in in the ring. Lesnar is bigger, stronger, more powerful, tougher, a better overall athlete and of course, a legitimate MMA world champion and amateur wrestling champion.
> 
> I genuinely don't know who should take the title off of Lesnar, but it damn sure ain't Bryan.


I agree. Only legitimate threats non-kayfabe wise would be Reigns, Batista, Orton or Ryback. and maybe....... :trips2

That's pretty much it.

but it would make for a good "David vs. Goliath" like others have said.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Genuinely think we will see Brock/Triple H sometime before WM31.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

From a wrestling stand point i believe D-Bry to be one of the only guys on the roster that has the balls to really lay it to Lesnar.

Granted theres a size difference - this will mean D-Bry takes a savage, brutal, viscous beatdown and will most endly end up in a pile of his own blood, urine and vomit, this being said it could still be a great match.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Big Daniel Bryan fan but I don't believe there is any credibility in Bryan beating Lesnar.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



yeahbaby! said:


> You guys don't get it. The fans will DEMAND that D-Bry face the beast at the big show, and just as it was in David and Goliath, D-Bry will slay the beast. It's as simple as that. D-Bry has beaten Cena, HHH, Batista, Orton etc, ofcourse he's credible.
> 
> Oh and to Mike Hayman comparing Eddie to Bryan, I say one thing: *Steroids aren't allowed anymore.*


Lol.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

Reigns eventually if Lesnar holds strap until next Wrestle Mania.
I could see The Rock beating Lesnar, (Rock has agreed to more movies so IDK)
I also would like to see a healthy Kurt Angle/ Lesnar feud. 

And Daniel Bryan when he gets cleared. It will be booked David Vs goliath.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Zigberg said:


> Just simply because it's so highly unrealistic, there is hardly a single thing of note that Bryan out scores Lesnar in in the ring. *Lesnar is bigger, stronger, more powerful, tougher, a better overall athlete and of course, a legitimate MMA world champion and amateur wrestling champion.*
> 
> I genuinely don't know who should take the title off of Lesnar, but it damn sure ain't Bryan.


If this is your logic about a fake sport then guys like Angle, Shamrock and even Big Show would've gone undefeated for years in matches lasting 30 seconds. Imagine Big show getting you in a simple front facelock and squeezing as hard as he could, I know I'd tap in about 2 seconds.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



yeahbaby! said:


> If this is your logic about a fake sport then guys like Angle, Shamrock and even Big Show would've gone undefeated for years in matches lasting 30 seconds. Imagine Big show getting you in a simple front facelock and squeezing as hard as he could, I know I'd tap in about 2 seconds.


The problem is that now WWE have booked Lesnar as such a legitimate, unstoppable force, they've put themselves in a position where they basically don't have anyone that isn't going to look utterly ridiculous beating him. It's also on another level because Lesnar genuinely is the most legitimate guy in my life time.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



mikehayman said:


> What's your point here? Everyone knows Brock wasn't 100% for that fight anyway but that's neither here nor there. We are talking about kayfabe wrestlers to take down a legitimate monster athlete here. Daniel Bryan is not a world-class fighter so I don't know why you're trying to throw Cain Velasquez in here to prove a point?


My main point is that the "physique" and believability mean nothing in the WWE, but a broader point is that physique and physical believability don't mean anything when it comes to fighting in general. Brock Lesnar is a former NCAA champion and a former UFC champion. The WWE constantly lets you know that he is the only wrestler on the roster with those credentials. They let you know that Brock Lesnar is the most legitimate athlete on the roster as well. WWE indirectly lets you know that nobody could really beat Lesnar realistically. When has the WWE ever hinted at caring about "legitimacy" and "believability"? And when has the WWE ever listed the credentials for other wrestlers as they do with Brock Lesnar? Never is the answer to both. You have guys like Ryback jobbing out to Dolph Ziggler, and you have the Wyatts jobbing out to the Usos.

Realism and legitimacy mean nothing, and they never fucking have in the WWE. Stop taking the "reality era" name so seriously, you mark.

If skinny fat, white belt CM Punk had the entire crowd behind him during his match vs Lesnar at Summerslam 2013, what in the fuck makes you think that the Bryan couldn't do better? What in the fuck makes you believe that Lesnar's opponents "must" be physical specimens in order to be perceived as credible by the crowd and the WWE?

I truly do wonder why muscle marks stick with their outdated views. Believability means nothing. The storyline, charisma, overness and match booking will always mean more, and if all of those facets of a feud are executed well/existent in multitudes, believability is overlooked by the bulk of the audience and the WWE.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Zigberg said:


> Just simply because it's so highly unrealistic, there is hardly a single thing of note that Bryan out scores Lesnar in in the ring. Lesnar is bigger, stronger, more powerful, tougher, a better overall athlete and of course, a legitimate MMA world champion and amateur wrestling champion.
> 
> I genuinely don't know who should take the title off of Lesnar, but it damn sure ain't Bryan.


All good points. That being said, I'd say Bryan's a better technical wrestlers but that's moot when Brock could destroy him (kayfabe or not) just based on his size, power and MMA background.

But along that reasoning you're right, leaves WWE in a tricky position of finding/building a decent challenger unless they possibly bring The Rock back. Not sure I want to see Rock/Brock myself.

Batista maybe?

Repped for actual discussion and not getting hostile when I defend one of my favorites


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Tardbasher12 said:


> My main point is that the "physique" and believability mean nothing in the WWE, but a broader point is that physique and physical believability don't mean anything when it comes to fighting in general. Brock Lesnar is a former NCAA champion and a former UFC champion. The WWE constantly lets you know that he is the only wrestler on the roster with those credentials. They let you know that Brock Lesnar is the most legitimate athlete on the roster as well. WWE indirectly lets you know that nobody could really beat Lesnar realistically. When has the WWE ever hinted at caring about "legitimacy" and "believability"? And when has the WWE ever listed the credentials for other wrestlers as they do with Brock Lesnar? Never is the answer to both. You have guys like Ryback jobbing out to Dolph Ziggler, and you have the Wyatts jobbing out to the Usos.
> 
> Realism and legitimacy mean nothing, and they never fucking have in the WWE. Stop taking the "reality era" name so seriously, you mark.
> 
> ...


I don't think you're grasping the new level that they've pushed Brock Lesnar to. Brock Lesnar just DESTROYED WWE's poster child of the last 10 years. The 15 time world champion SUPER CENA was just annihilated by Lesnar. Completely one-sided match that saw John "Super" Cena get his ass handed to him like no other world champion before him. The guy who ALWAYS overcomes the odds somehow lost CLEANLY and BRUTALLY. This is a whole new Brock Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar now is different from Brock Lesnar of 2012 and 2013. After his match with Cena he is on a God-tier level. So as cute as the whole "David vs. Goliath" story line would be, it doesn't make any sense. If someone like Daniel Bryan does what Cena couldn't that would make Cena lose all of his credibility and the WWE will not let that happen.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Obviously...


Man.....I just looked up the word "*******" in the dictionary and this guy's picture was there. :lol


He doesn't like "Cussin'"?

Then he better not be watching any PG-13 movies.... :side:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



OddSquad said:


> All good points. That being said, I'd say Bryan's a better technical wrestlers but that's moot when Brock could destroy him (kayfabe or not) just based on his size, power and MMA background.
> 
> But along that reasoning you're right, leaves WWE in a tricky position of finding/building a decent challenger unless they possibly bring The Rock back. Not sure I want to see Rock/Brock myself.
> 
> ...


Personally I think Batista is the only viable, short term option. He's of a similar size to Lesnar, a multi-time world champion and has an, although limited, MMA background.

But it's irrelevant because Cena's winning it back at NOC! *puts gun to head*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



mikehayman said:


> I don't think you're grasping the new level that they've pushed Brock Lesnar to. Brock Lesnar just DESTROYED WWE's poster child of the last 10 years. The 15 time world champion SUPER CENA was just annihilated by Lesnar. Completely one-sided match that saw John "Super" Cena get his ass handed to him like no other world champion before him. The guy who ALWAYS overcomes the odds somehow lost CLEANLY and BRUTALLY. This is a whole new Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Brock Lesnar now is different from Brock Lesnar of 2012 and 2013. After his match with Cena he is on a God-tier level. So as cute as the whole "David vs. Goliath" story line would be, it doesn't make any sense. If someone like Daniel Bryan does what Cena couldn't that would make Cena lose all of his credibility and the WWE will not let that happen.


So if that's the case then Brock should just be unbeatable since no one is going to have the credibility of beating him unless they get a push the likes of which we've never seen before. 

Batista has lost every single PPV match he's been in except the one against Del Rio. The only big name Reigns will go over from now until Mania will be HHH. Someone Bryan has already beaten along with Cena and the rest of Evolution. 

Bryan right now IS the only credible opponent. If you constantly bring up size it still won't matter. Lesnar could tear anyone on the roster up. An aggressive, ass kicking Bryan > Reigns, Batista, Orton or whoever else.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



mikehayman said:


> So as cute as the whole "David vs. Goliath" story line would be, it doesn't make any sense. If someone like Daniel Bryan does what Cena couldn't that would make Cena lose all of his credibility and the WWE will not let that happen.


1. How does it not make any sense? Elaborate on that.
2. WWE could always portray Bryan winning instead of Cena as his style being more fit for Lesnar, John Cena becoming older or something along the lines of just not being able to beat everyone (e.g. having a "bad day").
3. I think you're underestimating John Cena's credibility. He's lost to CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and the fans still see John Cena as the greatest of all time. Cena is so credible that he can afford to lose and have someone else beat the person that beats him, and if the WWE doubts that, then they could always not mention it (see: Daniel Bryan's mentions of beating John Cena for the WWE Championship at Summerslam 2013. Oh wait, they aren't there, and they HAVEN'T been there since the event happened.)


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

American Dragon fanclub is so insecure about Reigns

:maury


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

:maury


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

I actually think that's what's going to happen. I think the whole B+ player thing is leading to him beating lesnar. And for the record, I think Bryan beats the shit out of Roman in a real fight.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

People tend to forget he beat undertaker clean, he beat cena clean...... But he beat punk dirty.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

i really don't get the Roman Reigns hate... You mad he stole the spot of your formers ROH darlings ??


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



BornBad said:


> i really don't get the Roman Reigns hate... You mad he stole the spot of your formers ROH darlings ??


I've always been a fan of big guys and not very fond of indy guys. With that said, Reigns bores the fuck out of me. IMO the only thing he has going for him is his look. His match at SS with Orton damn near put me to sleep.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



BornBad said:


> i really don't get the Roman Reigns hate... You mad he stole the spot of your formers ROH darlings ??


I can't wait to see him flop and plummet down into the midcard where his green, overrated ass belongs.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



BornBad said:


> i really don't get the Roman Reigns hate... You mad he stole the spot of your formers ROH darlings ??


When we know the obvious inferior talent is going to get pushed over the superior one then of course we're going to be upset. 

Especially when the superior talent is the most over star we've had in over a decade. And can give Lesnar a 5* match unlike Reigns.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Tardbasher12 said:


> 1. How does it not make any sense? Elaborate on that.
> 2. WWE could always portray Bryan winning instead of Cena as his style being more fit for Lesnar, John Cena becoming older or something along the lines of just not being able to beat everyone (e.g. having a "bad day").
> 3. I think you're underestimating John Cena's credibility. He's lost to CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and the fans still see John Cena as the greatest of all time. Cena is so credible that he can afford to lose and have someone else beat the person that beats him, and if the WWE doubts that, then they could always not mention it (see: Daniel Bryan's mentions of beating John Cena for the WWE Championship at Summerslam 2013. Oh wait, they aren't there, and they HAVEN'T been there since the event happened.)


Well now that the rematch has been announced this may have to be put on hold depending on the outcome of the rematch. If John Cena wins the rematch at NOC then Bryan going over Lesnar would be more tolerable if they were to wrestle each other.

I just think with the way Lesnar is being pushed that there is NOBODY on the current roster that is credible enough to defeat him (kayfabe). I think it's pretty clear though that WWE wants Reigns to be the guy. It makes all the sense in the world because from a "look" standpoint, Reigns is a prototypical WWE superstar.

I'm just worried now that this will all be for nothing and Cena is going to win the rematch. I really really hope he doesn't though.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Well, Cena vs Lesnar has now been announced for NOC. Guess we know who is taking the title from Brock after all. NEVER GIVE UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP! :cena3


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

I don't disagree that Bryan is credible enough to beat Lesnar in a scripted fight but I don't see it happening. Here's the big problem with the scenario. Brock Lesnar is not going to be champ until WrestleMania and won't ME it either. The dates just aren't there. The part time champ for 6 months is not happening,

I just think Daniel Bryan will get his second moment from someone else. Most likely John Cena which tells you who's going to end up beating Brock Lesnar. Just my opinion but I think Lesnar's dominant performance was done to set something up for Cena.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

Honestly, I think everyone is sleeping on Seth Rollins' ability to take the belt off Lesnar. Granted, there would be no reason to have that happen and it would make no sense story wise.

He does have the briefcase, though, which gives him an immediate advantage. Not to mention his character is more about intelligence than anything. Put that together with a few underhanded tactics and it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



BornBad said:


> i really don't get the Roman Reigns hate... You mad he stole the spot of your formers ROH darlings ??


OKay, i'll bite since you're desperate for attention..

Reigns hasn't stole shit...

He is lucky that Bryan got injured...Bryan would be the top guy right now based on fans and how the fans react to him.

Reigns was always going to get his main event spot just based off his look alone.

Keep up the lame attempt at trolling, I would argue more fans became fans of is after he was heel with the WHC and not because of his ROH days.


----------



## PaigeBayLee (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

I don't see him Bryan winning but it really doesn't matter to me. I just wanna see the match.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*

While I would like to see Bryan put up a helluva fight and possibly take Lesnar to the limit, Lesnar should go over. Lesnar just has everything it takes to be the perfect wrestler. He has about as much strength as Mark Henry while being at least three times as quick. His technical abilities are crisp with pound for pound having the cardio of Daniel Bryan. He is a genetic freak of nature and even if Daniel Bryan has Lesnar beat in the speed and technical department, it's only by a slight margin while Lesnar dwarfs Bryan in size, strength and endurance. Even though I'm a complete Bryan mark, I really can't see anyone worthy of beating Lesnar especially after seeing him destroy Cena like he did at Summerslam.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



Marrakesh said:


> Well, Cena vs Lesnar has now been announced for NOC. *Guess we know who is taking the title from Brock after all.* NEVER GIVE UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP! :cena3


No we don't, actually.


Having Cena defeat Brock just after he got decimated like a JOBBER(plus it would be Brock's first Title Defense) would basically end any potential RUB for a superstar that NEEDS IT from the one who broke the Streak and the one who destroyed Fruity-Pebbles Man. 


I think Cena/Brock III would be EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE(maybe another NO-DQ match) but Brock would prevail in the end.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

There is a guy who can defeat Lesnar, all you have to do is BOLIEVE!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

After ending the streak and beating John Cena like no one ever has before, I don't think ANYBODY is credible enough to go over him clean. The only way I can see to take the title off of him that wouldn't be completely asinine is to have Rollins cash in on him, and even then I think someone would need to attack him after the match to weaken him even more.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

insanitydefined said:


> After ending the streak and beating John Cena like no one ever has before, I don't think ANYBODY is credible enough to go over him clean. The only way I can see to take the title off of him that wouldn't be completely asinine is to have Rollins cash in on him, and even then I think someone would need to attack him after the match to weaken him even more.


Hes done all these things so that whoever beats him GAINS credibility, that is the point.

I would assume its going to be Reigns that gets the rub, unless the idea is a returning Bryan gets the megapush to elevate him past current cena, because they have to do that at some point, with someone. Indeed, heyman did focus on how long cena has been the man in his speech. I do wonder if Cena himself is ready to take a step down. 

I am not sure, for instance, that he will pass the 16 belts of Flair at any point, so where realistically is he going as it stands?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

El Torito?

El Torito vs Brock Lesnar 60 min Iron Match :mark:


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

As long as it's not all being geared to Reigns winning it at WM31 which i fear is the plans.

I don't care what people say about his size. Daniel Bryan vs Brock needs to happen and whether its the first match or a rematch D-Bry needs DAT WIN.

Having said that i would love it if Rollins cashed in with a cheeky curb stomp.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Its a predertimned sport, it doesn't have to be believable for Brock to lose the title, it all just dependent on how its booked. Right now, I think Reigns is the front runner but that could and likely will change if Reigns doesn't prove he can carry the mantle.

Keep in mind that when Brock does lose, his purpose greatly diminishes. He has no where to go but down so I have the feeling that when he does lose that it will be one of his last matches.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> Its a predertimned sport, it doesn't have to be believable for Brock to lose the title, it all just dependent on how its booked. Right now, I think Reigns is the front runner but that could and likely will change if Reigns doesn't prove he can carry the mantle.
> 
> Keep in mind that when Brock does lose, his purpose greatly diminishes. He has no where to go but down so I have the feeling that when he does lose that it will be one of his last matches.


He might try to go back to the UFC, IMO.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> *Its a predertimned sport, it doesn't have to be believable for Brock to lose the title, it all just dependent on how its booked.* Right now, I think Reigns is the front runner but that could and likely will change if Reigns doesn't prove he can carry the mantle.
> 
> Keep in mind that when Brock does lose, his purpose greatly diminishes. He has no where to go but down so I have the feeling that when he does lose that it will be one of his last matches.


:bow


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

It has to be Orton. He really is the only legitimate threat and he can put on a good main event against Brock.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Swimmy said:


> It has to be Orton. He really is the only legitimate threat and he can put on a good main event against Brock.


Huh? The only legitimate threat who was no match for Cena and just lost to Reigns. I guess you're expecting Orton to get rebuilt back up which is fine but to say he's the only threat at this moment to Brock is just wrong.

Whether I agree or not, the biggest on roster threat to Lesnar is Reigns at the moment.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

"John Cena has overcome the odds and defeated Brock Lesnar after thirty Attitude Adjustments and regained the double you double you E championship!" :cole

"Never count John Cena out!" :lawler

"I'll give credit when credit is due and it's certainly due here!" :jbl

"Ohh my! It's the Animal! He's come back and he wants John Cena! How can John Cena defeat this animal?!" :cole

"Batista is hot off his new blockbuster movie and he's ready to take the title from Cena!" :jbl

"Never count John Cena out!" :lawler


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

jawwwwwwnnnnnm ceeeeeeeennaaaaa!!!


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

This is what happens when every rising face either gets turned heel and sacrificed to Cena (Ryback), jobbed out for years regardless of fan support (Ziggler), made to be Cena's doofus sidekick (Ryder), or turned from a badass to a smiling idiot (Sheamus). With Bryan on the shelf, who does that leave?

Roman Reigns.

And everyone, please stop with the Sting crap. Undertaker was only hospitalized after his WrestleMania match with Brock - put Sting in there with Brock for three minutes and he'll end up in traction.


----------



## K.J.P (Aug 20, 2014)

Survivor Series is being held in St. Louis, Missouri this year. That really would be the perfect place to have Randy Orton vs Brock Lesner.

Lesner is the youngest WWE Champion in history and Orton is the youngest World Heavyweight Champion in history, it should be an easy match for them to build. Plus, being in Orton's hometown I believe would create a real big match atmosphere with the fans right behind him.

Obviously, for the match to happen Orton's character would need to be built up to the sadistic/head punting one we saw in around 2009/2010. Unfortunately, that is highly unlikely given that he is currently being used to put over Roman Reigns.

That's a shame because Randy is one of the few guys on the roster that WWE could build as a legitimate threat to Lesner if the story was done right.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I was waiting on someone to come out on Raw. Punk, Goldberg, Rock, Austin. Seriously are any of those "that" crazy after Lesnar destroyed Cena like he'd never been destroyed before? No way will Cena come back (or at least he shouldn't) to beat Brock. Can't see Orton or Reigns doing it either.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got some bad news there's only one man tough enough to take on Brock Lesnar and walk away and that's the guy who got stabbed and still beat the shit out of the guy.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Bootista vs Lesnar. The Beast vs the Animal. A guy fresh off a summer blockbuster vs one of the biggest ppv draws ever. Two fucking huge larger than life gladiators.

$$$$$


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> Huh? The only legitimate threat who was no match for Cena and just lost to Reigns. I guess you're expecting Orton to get rebuilt back up which is fine but to say he's the only threat at this moment to Brock is just wrong.
> 
> Whether I agree or not, the biggest on roster threat to Lesnar is Reigns at the moment.



He can be built back up easily. Have him turn on the authority and make him a face who wrestles like a heel. 

Believe it or not. Right now Orton is the most legitimate prospect they have to go up against Lesnar and will actually be able to put on a great match. 

I cant fathom at this point putting Reigns in a PPV main event. Most certainly not a Wrestlemania main event.I don't even think Reigns could even handle wrestling someone like Lesnar. Hes not ready.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Swimmy said:


> He can be built back up easily. Have him turn on the authority and make him a face who wrestles like a heel.
> 
> Believe it or not. Right now Orton is the most legitimate prospect they have to go up against Lesnar and will actually be able to put on a great match.
> 
> I cant fathom at this point putting Reigns in a PPV main event. Most certainly not a Wrestlemania main event.I don't even think Reigns could even handle wrestling someone like Lesnar. Hes not ready.


Yeah, it's true. Reigns isn't anywhere close to being ready. The man's greener than goose shit and STILL hasn't had a good televised one-on-one match. His matches against Kane and Wyatt were rancid, and the SummerSlam match against Orton was passable at best. You need to demonstrate an ability to have at least a DECENT match before becoming champion, especially now that there's only one belt around and ESPECIALLY with Brock Lesnar as champion. If Reigns were to beat Lesnar looking the way he does now in the ring, the fans would turn on him, guaranteed.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The way I see it is that whoever faces Lesnar in the next few months is gonna be given next to no chance of winning and that's fine, they have booked Brock properly finally.

But a fresh face turn for Orton breaking away from the authority I think would do him the world of good and tbh he is the only real legit challenger out there for Lesnar right now besides obviously Cena after the rematch.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Brock will have the title for a few months as there's no one who has been built up enough to challenge him. The only ones would be Cena possibly Bryan (which would be a great way to bring him back after a few more months: Brock is destroying everyone, no one can beat him, then Bryan returns to dethrone the conquering Lesnar to regain his title). The only other guys would be 1)Reigns or 2) Wyatt, and I don't think they've been built to the point to have the title, or 3) a former well established champ (ie, The Rock, Y2J, Taker, or possibly Orton).


----------



## fairplayer (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



DCR said:


> Honestly, I think everyone is sleeping on Seth Rollins' ability to take the belt off Lesnar. Granted, there would be no reason to have that happen and it would make no sense story wise.
> 
> He does have the briefcase, though, which gives him an immediate advantage. Not to mention his character is more about intelligence than anything. Put that together with a few underhanded tactics and it's not out of the realm of possibility.


This. Cena and Lesnar fight, Rollins cashes in on Brock after he wins by hitting him in the head from behind with the briefcase. Totally believable, given that the briefcase has been pretty much automatic in the past. Brock takes several months off, to come back for Wrestlemania, the main event picture has good matches for months with Rollins as champ. Solves all the problems. And if your problem is this doesn't make sense for the Authority, all you need to do is have Brock be uncontrollable for the next month, making HHH realize that they'd rather haven Rollins as champ.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



fairplayer said:


> This. Cena and Lesnar fight, Rollins cashes in on Brock after he wins by hitting him in the head from behind with the briefcase. Totally believable, given that the briefcase has been pretty much automatic in the past. Brock takes several months off, to come back for Wrestlemania, the main event picture has good matches for months with Rollins as champ. Solves all the problems. And if your problem is this doesn't make sense for the Authority, all you need to do is have Brock be uncontrollable for the next month, making HHH realize that they'd rather haven Rollins as champ.


Na, if would make more sense for Brock to lose to Cena in the rematch, then Rollins will cash in to beat Cena.


----------



## fairplayer (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan most credible to beat Lesnar if he returns*



SyrusMX said:


> Na, if would make more sense for Brock to lose to Cena in the rematch, then Rollins will cash in to beat Cena.


I mean that's fine and all, but if the point people are making is that Lesnar is too "strong" right now to be beaten by anyone, there is a very simple way to maintain that strength and still get the title off of him.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

:usangle


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

This isn't a hate on Reigns, as I was originally okay with the idea of Lesnar winning the title and dropping it to Reigns at Mania to make Reigns the new face of WWE.

But after Lesnar absolutely destroying John Cena to the point where Cena hate about 1 minute offence in a 20 minute match it really is going to be hard for anyone to take Reigns seriously against him right now.

WWE have got to build Reigns up big time in order for this match to be okay with me. 

I'd sooner see Rock vs Brock at Mania, Brock wins and Reigns wins at Summerslam or something. Reigns needs a huge singles win himself, going over HHH(or even Cena) is the only way I can see him being at all credible.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

After reading the last few pages of this thread I'd sooner see Rollins cash in on Lesnar. Not sure where that leaves Lesnar in terms of a feud going forward though, as he is entitled to a rematch(which Heyman would ram home) so what happens in the rematch? Pointless having Lesnar get screwed as that is doing nobody any favours.

WWE have booked themselves into a hole right now, nobody is credible enough to beat him after the way he took Cena apart. The only person with any credibility is Bryan, as he beat Cena/HHH/Orton/Batista all clean.

It would be a real david vs goliath type match, but there is no way Bryan could win, unless they make it a submission match, and Bryan(storyline) takes advantage of a Lesnar mistake to put him in a sub hold.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Cena is a 15 time champion, has beaten everyone in the WWE and is the most credible to face Lesnar but had his ass handed to him, there is no one credible to fight him, possibly a returning Batista but even then i'd have a hard time believing he had any chance. Orton just lost cleanly to an up and coming wrestler so how that makes him credible to face Lesnar i'd never know.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm now hoping for a swerve at NOC, with the authority helping Cena win the title back and then Seth cashing in right after. If they keep the belt on Lesnar, he goes all the way to WM with the title, which will just build him up as a beast even more, so who faces him at WM and beats him? Cena? Orton? Yawn. Also, there is no way Seth is going to believably cash in and beat Lesnar and if he doesn't cash in and win, he'll look like a chump and his build up as a heel will be completely irrelevant and wasted.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

If the WWE hadn't fuk'd up RYBACK's push, *HE* could've been a BELIEVABLE threat.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> If the WWE hadn't fuk'd up RYBACK's push, *HE* could've been a BELIEVABLE threat.


It wasn't the WWE. It was the fans chanting Goldberg at him that fucked up his push.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> I'm now hoping for a swerve at NOC, with the authority helping Cena win the title back and then Seth cashing in right after. If they keep the belt on Lesnar, he goes all the way to WM with the title, which will just build him up as a beast even more, so who faces him at WM and beats him? Cena? Orton? Yawn. Also, there is no way Seth is going to believably cash in and beat Lesnar and if he doesn't cash in and win, he'll look like a chump and his build up as a heel will be completely irrelevant and wasted.


I like this idea of a swerve. The Authority screws over Lesnar so Cena wins the title. Seth Rollins then immediately cashes in and becomes champion. Cena and Lesnar then TEAM UP to get revenge on The Authority which leads to an epic Survivor Series match:

Cena, Lesnar, Reigns, and Ambrose
vs.
Triple H, Kane, Orton, and Rollins

Lesnar and Reigns are the survivors. After the match Lesnar turns heel again by beating the shit out of Reigns, setting up their feud.


----------



## fairplayer (Dec 20, 2008)

OMGeno said:


> Also, there is no way Seth is going to believably cash in and beat Lesnar and if he doesn't cash in and win, he'll look like a chump and his build up as a heel will be completely irrelevant and wasted.


This doesn't make sense- virtually every heel has cashed in the briefcase and won very, very easily, by simply running in to a just-vitorious opponent, hitting him with briefcase, and securing the 3 count. Lesnar won two huge matches, that does not mean that he's somehow not a human being, and thus immune to being pinned for a 3-count after a long fight and then getting hit in the head with a briefcase. As for whether he'll look like a "chump," no more than every other heel that has won the title after cashing in the briefcase. That's the whole point of it. You'll are overthinking this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> I'm now hoping for a swerve at NOC, with the authority helping Cena win the title back and then Seth cashing in right after. If they keep the belt on Lesnar, he goes all the way to WM with the title, which will just build him up as a beast even more, so who faces him at WM and beats him? Cena? Orton? Yawn. Also, there is no way Seth is going to believably cash in and beat Lesnar and if he doesn't cash in and win, he'll look like a chump and his build up as a heel will be completely irrelevant and wasted.


That make's no sense at all. So they go from bringing in Brock to get the belt off Cena, to helping Cena get the belt back just to screw him over again? That just seems like a convoluted way to get the belt to Rollins i'm sorry. If there going to do it that way they could of just had Seth cash in at Summerslam because that idea is fairly bad and I can only imagine how it would get ripped apart online for devaluing the title with so many quick title changes, disrespecting the streak (it'll come up lol), finding a way to give Cena another title run, and then ensuring Cena gets more main event time while he goes after Seth and Brock.


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Cena is a 15 time champion, has beaten everyone in the WWE and is the most credible to face Lesnar but had his ass handed to him, there is no one credible to fight him, possibly a returning Batista but even then i'd have a hard time believing he had any chance. Orton just lost cleanly to an up and coming wrestler *so how that makes him credible to face Lesnar i'd never know.*


Easy.Have Orton face turn by breaking away from the authority.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Cena at NOC. Wish it was Sting.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Who steps up?


:hogan2

WhatCHA Gonna do brother?


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Its official

http://www.wwe.com/shows/nightofchampions/2014/brock-lesnar-john-cena-26581436


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Big Bratwurst said:


> Cena at NOC. Wish it was Sting.











Old man Sting will never wrestle again.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heres an idea. Have Ziggler challenge Brock. Every time Brock tries to German suplex him, have him go over the top selling, he would probably end up back on his feet.... Ala Ceasaro and the AA with Cena. Also have every punch by Brock, send him catapulting into the rope, and then springing back to collide with Brock...That way Brock defeats himself...


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

You know who can take Lesnar? Bobby Lashley or Kurt Angle kayfabe wise of course.. Don't flame me for Lashley lol.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

The Best in the World.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone can step up to :brock, all they have to do is BO-lieve :bo


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

arcslnga said:


> You know who can take Lesnar? Bobby Lashley or Kurt Angle kayfabe wise of course.. Don't flame me for Lashley lol.


IMO Angle couldn't handle Lesnar kayfabe, and honestly I think Lashley would probably get destroyed as well. Lashley might have won some MMA fights, but his competition wasn't even on the same level as Lesnar's.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

Cena at NOC, especially if it's an I Quit match. Batista & Orton aren't legit threats imo.

The other options don't really come into play until 2015 with Rock & Reigns. Rollins cashes in after an Elimination Chamber match maybe.

They could always do a triple threat or fatal 4-way where Brock loses the title and never gets pinned.


----------



## 2inthestink (Mar 26, 2014)

Feed Brock to Ryback!


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Its Cena, thread/


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

THIS Cena.......Woooooow, I would love him.

But then again. 37 year old rapper :lol

I would still want the viciousness he showed like beating the fuck out of Brock with the belt and the chain....But without the rapping bit.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

No one, Brock is the beast


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

"I assess and attack"

Um no you do the same sequence of moves in the same order every match.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Nobody until WM... then Bryan or Reigns I guess, most likely Reigns.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

brock is a beast, but he will be beaten at WM31


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

The Deadman will rise again babeh


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to see how he stacks up against a wrestling machine...

But alas... it's more than likely going to be Roman Reigns.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

If Brock holds the title until WM, that means he'll most probably have to defend the title in an Elimination Chamber match... that would be a match I want to see.


----------



## rapcity (May 1, 2013)

Perfect way to get Feed Me More over again


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

reyfan said:


> If Brock holds the title until WM, that means he'll most probably have to defend the title in an Elimination Chamber match... that would be a match I want to see.


16 suplexes to everybody in the match. Stack them neatly and pin them all at once. WWE BURIED.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Brock Lesnar is the Madara Uchiha of the WWE. On a level by himself, and without equal in his craft. Likewise, the only way I can even remotely see Lesnar losing the title is some unclean finish by a Roman Reigns or cash-in via Rollins, just like how Kishimoto had to write Madara out through plot because no one was at his level to truly beat him in a 1v1 fight.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Reigns isnt even close to being in the same league as Brock. He's not even good enough to carry Brock's bag. WWE is really stupid if they are positioning Reigns to take down Brock.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Reign is very new...not worthy of Brock and nobody buying it. Cesaro more worthy than Reign and on everyone mind is Bryan vs Brock.

kayfabe wise, Bryan beat Evolution(HHH-Orton-Batista) in one night for the title at Biggest Stage of Them ALL WRESTLEMANIA...who achieve more than that? Cena is force to have that title because of Bryan. non-WWE guy might be Batista vs Brock.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Who Do You Think SHOULD Beat Brock Lesnar?*

There is discussion about this in every thread so I figured, let's just make a thread with a poll slapped on to find out what everyone thinks.

My pick is Ambrose.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Who Do You Think SHOULD Beat Brock Lesnar?*

Realistically speaking, Ambrose. Young enough and one of the best and most complete wrestlers in the company. If not _the _best.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Who Do You Think SHOULD Beat Brock Lesnar?*

ambrose


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Who Do You Think SHOULD Beat Brock Lesnar?*

Ambrose wins and then Rollins immediately cashes in to become the one to beat the one that beat the one, right? Add even more to the rivalry.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who Do You Think SHOULD Beat Brock Lesnar?*

I voted for Bray Wyatt just because it's an option, but it should be Ambrose because he's top babyface material.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Who Do You Think SHOULD Beat Brock Lesnar?*

We know WWe are going to build Reigns to be the one. So what I want and what WWE want is pointless!


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Who Do You Think SHOULD Beat Brock Lesnar?*

He's the Authority and he ain't abusing his power? c'mon son...


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most credible to fight Lesnar at WrestleMania*

Why hasn't anyone predicted Undertaker as being the one to beat Lesnar


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most credible to fight Lesnar at WrestleMania*

Yes. Bryan needs to beat Lesnar.

If it's Reigns then what a fucking waste of the streak. Ending it just to put over a talentless, useless, boring, Samoan superman.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd rather see Bryan vs Lesnar than Reigns vs Lesnar for the fact of the underdog aspect and because of Bryan's submission skills. It has more to offer. The Reigns match wouldn't work because it doesn't suspend my disbelief enough due to Reigns character has an emphasis on size. He's not as powerful as Lesnar. I mean come on do you want to see Lesnar defeated with a Samoan Drop, Superman Punch and a tired spear?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker'sVessel (Dec 26, 2009)

For anyone who's familiar with Dragon Ball Z, would you say Reigns is Goku and Lesnar's Freeza? Would you say that, at this point in time, Reigns is entering his 100 times gravity, but instead of facing Lesnar in six days, it'll be in eight months?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Roman Reigns seems to be the realistic option for now. Who knows, could still see Cena win a 3rd Rumble and win at Mania for Vince's enjoyment. :vince5


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Bray Wyatt in an eating contest.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

If life was perfect I'd want it to be Lesnar vs Bryan vs Punk in a triple threat.

But it's probably just going to be Brock vs The Rock.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

I would like to see Brock beat Rock at WM31, even if its just so Heyman call him "the one who beat the one who tried to beat the one in 21 and one, the one in 21 and one and the one who beat the great one!", then hold the belt all the way to WM32 and then you can have you're Roman Reigns moment and run with the foemer Shield members and Wyatt and Cesaro as the big 5.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

oh god... just imagine how lame it will be if Lesnar gets defeated by a superman punch and a spear. fpalm



Taker'sVessel said:


> For anyone who's familiar with Dragon Ball Z, would you say Reigns is Goku and Lesnar's Freeza? Would you say that, at this point in time, Reigns is entering his 100 times gravity, but instead of facing Lesnar in six days, it'll be in eight months?


that motherfucker learned 2 moves in a year since he got called up to the main roster. it's like Mr. Satan entering the 100 times gravity room.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been wondering that myself since he won the title, after he beats (presumably) John Cena at NOC, who in the world is he going to face after that? 

I would say Reigns but I thought he was being saved for Wrestlemania, even though that spot should go to Bryan again. They could use Ambrose, but he would need a big push since he hasn't beaten any high profile stars really so far. They could use Sheamus if they wanted to push him again as he's a big guy who has beaten a lot of top stars in the past. They could turn someone like Wyatt maybe, or Orton even. But none of them really seem like legitimate challengers for someone like Lesnar now, and all would need a lot of work to make them seem like actual threats.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Taker'sVessel said:


> For anyone who's familiar with Dragon Ball Z, would you say *Reigns is Goku* and Lesnar's Freeza? Would you say that, at this point in time, Reigns is entering his 100 times gravity, but instead of facing Lesnar in six days, it'll be in eight months?


Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## gameunit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most credible to fight Lesnar at WrestleMania*



BKKsoulcity said:


> Why hasn't anyone predicted Undertaker as being the one to beat Lesnar


Because the ring aint wheelchair friendly :kermit


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Goku said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?


During 2010-2012, Cena was Goku and Randy Orton was Vegeta imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> During 2010-2012, Cena was Goku and Randy Orton was Vegeta imo.


You mean when he wore Orange and blue? Gee that was subtle.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Voted Other and by that I mean no one.


----------

